# Wow Nagash - Big Spoilers



## Words_of_Truth

Seriously things are changing majorly. I just got to the part after Nagash has returned and it has some serious implications. *Please don't read on if you don't want it spoilt.*






Eltharion and Belannaer are gone, Eltharion turned to dust by Arkhan the Black and Belannaer destroyed after Mannfred Von Cartsein threw something akin to purple sun at him and his regiment of Swordmasters, Belannaer threw up a shield, but Mannfred used it as a distraction to plant a seed into the mind of a swordmaster who attacked Belannaer and cut him down the back, disrupting the shield which then obliterated the unit. 

Mannfred seized a female elf prince from Tiranoc and has turned her into a Vampire that nows resides in Drakenhof Castle. Volkmar is dead, having been used as a vassal for Nagash to possess and return in, Morigana Le Fey is dead, her throat slit and used to pool around Volkmar's feet.

Aliathra, the supposed Everchild (Daughter of Everqueen and Phoenix King) is also dead she was used in the same way as Morigana, however what Arkhan and Mannfred didn't know was that she wasn't the child of the Everqueen and Phoenix king but actually the Everqueen and Tyrion, thus she had the blood and curse of Aenarion within her. This was transfused into Nagash who is now cursed and sapped of power thus making his attempt at battling Chaos a lot harder and slower. 

All this in the end was actually manipulated by none other than....Teclis and Malekith working together! Teclis sacrificed not only his brother's daughter, but also Eltharion and Belannaer so that he could weaken Nagash. This was done so that Nagash didn't simply rush off to confront Chaos and ultimately lose, but instead to make Nagash significantly weak enough that he would be more cautious and in the end contribute to the war effort in a lesser but useful way.

Marius Leitdorf's brother who was Grandmaster of the Knight of Sigmar's Blood is also dead, he got suckered in an ambush after he moved to far ahead of his High Elf allies and ended up being drained of blood by Mannfred. Mannfred was wounded by Eltharion who he couldn't beat in physical combat and was beaten when a near dead Stormwing used his last strength to raise up and fall on top of Mannfred, this allowed Eltharion to use his sword to piece the barrier guarding Arkhan with his magic sword, which disintegrated after getting him through, so Eltharion tried to beat Arkhan with his fist, but Arkhan put his hand on Eltharion vambrace and turned him to dust.

Other points, the Bretonnian King is gone, considered dead at the hands of his Bastard Son, who in turn eventually has his head cut off by a returning Gilles le Breton. All of Tilea and Estalia has pretty much been enslaved by Skaven apart from some which got entirely obliterated by Daemon incursions. Settra is awake and has awoken every Tomb King. 

Malagor the Beastman Shaman's army, which was been directed at stopping Nagash by the Chaos gods was suckered into following one of Mannfred's general's which ended with them coming into contact with a huge army from Karak Kadrin lead by the Slayer king, the Slayer king was responding to Karl Franz in asking for help to support the High Elves and Empire army sent to deal with Nagash, the battle with the Beastmen though left 8 out of 10 Dwarves dead and 1 out of 10 unable to fight, so despite wanting to die in a glorious fashion, he did his kingly duty and returned to his hold.

The Everqueen came seeking the aid of the Wood Elves to recover her daughter, they agreed and sent Araloth to aid them, but after finally defeating a banshee sent to slow them, they came upon Araloth's Goddess and she transported them to Ulthuan. Loren itself is beset by Beastman and a sort of plague that is making trees rot and their queen very very ill. For some reason it was Drycha who delivered Morigana le Fay to Mannfred after the Battle of Quenelles.

Also the Amethyst College has disintegrated as Nagash attempts to make himself the Avatar of Death Magic.


----------



## kickboxerdog

wow lots info is this all from the new nagash book?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

kickboxerdog said:


> wow lots info is this all from the new nagash book?


Yep and there's more, it appears Heinrich Kemmler maybe dead at the hands of Arkhan in a sorcerers duel when Kemmler tried to nick Nagash's staff at the final battle of La Maisontaal Abbey. Also Nagash turned Zacharias the Everliving to dust after he tried to barter with him, so he's dead to. Nefarata nearly got owned by a Chimera till Krell saved her.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yep and there's more, it appears Heinrich Kemmler maybe dead at the hands of Arkhan in a sorcerers duel when Kemmler tried to nick Nagash's staff at the final battle of La Maisontaal Abbey. Also Nagash turned Zacharias the Everliving to dust after he tried to barter with him, so he's dead to. Nefarata nearly got owned by a Chimera till Krell saved her.


 soo this book is just a list of dead warhammer heros it would seem lol


----------



## Words_of_Truth

kickboxerdog said:


> soo this book is just a list of dead warhammer heros it would seem lol


It's turning into Game of Thrones. I just read the Elector Count of Ostermark has also died, killed by the Nurgle Warlord, not before he disembowled the warlord with his runefang. The lord thought it was just a flesh wound and would easily heal due to nurgles favour, but the runefang was enchanted to combat regeneration (to kill trolls) so he eventually fell down dead. What's funnier is Vlad turns up, raises the Elector Count and then uses him to offer Valten his runefang to help him kill a Greater Daemon of Nurgle lol.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's turning into Game of Thrones. I just read the Elector Count of Ostermark has also died, killed by the Nurgle Warlord, not before he disembowled the warlord with his runefang. The lord thought it was just a flesh wound and would easily heal due to nurgles favour, but the runefang was enchanted to combat regeneration (to kill trolls) so he eventually fell down dead. What's funnier is Vlad turns up, raises the Elector Count and then uses him to offer Valten his runefang to help him kill a Greater Daemon of Nurgle lol.


wow yes game of thrones in the warhammer world, it is nice to have a upheavel of heros and see how they end, will be intresting to see how this effects the new warhammer books they release , im a bret player and will be intresting to see what happens.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

kickboxerdog said:


> wow yes game of thrones in the warhammer world, it is nice to have a upheavel of heros and see how they end, will be intresting to see how this effects the new warhammer books they release , im a bret player and will be intresting to see what happens.


In regards to Bretonnians..



Apparently Mallobaude, the Bastard Son of Louen Leoncoeur kills his father or lays him low (it's rumoured he was saved by his followers or he's now wandering about as a Zombie in the south bretonnian provinces) Mallobaude's rebellion was orchestrated by Arkhan the Black, apparently Mallobaude boasts no mortal man can defeat him, then the Green Knight shows up, Mallobaude get's scared and tries to leg it but the Green Knight lops his head off, he then removes his own helm and it's Giles le Breton, the Lady of the Lake has now made him mortal again and he becomes King.

The Fay Enchantress, Morgiana Le Fay was kidnapped during the battle by Drycha and given over to Mannfred who sacrificed her to resurrect Nagash.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Words_of_Truth said:


> In regards to Bretonnians..
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Mallobaude, the Bastard Son of Louen Leoncoeur kills his father or lays him low (it's rumoured he was saved by his followers or he's now wandering about as a Zombie in the south bretonnian provinces) Mallobaude's rebellion was orchestrated by Arkhan the Black, apparently Mallobaude boasts no mortal man can defeat him, then the Green Knight shows up, Mallobaude get's scared and tries to leg it but the Green Knight lops his head off, he then removes his own helm and it's Giles le Breton, the Lady of the Lake has now made him mortal again and he becomes King.
> 
> The Fay Enchantress, Morgiana Le Fay was kidnapped during the battle by Drycha and given over to Mannfred who sacrificed her to resurrect Nagash.


wow this would be intresting to see how they implement it into the new army book if they do, I would be sad to see the green knight lose its rules tho


----------



## Words_of_Truth

kickboxerdog said:


> wow this would be intresting to see how they implement it into the new army book if they do, I would be sad to see the green knight lose its rules tho


Wouldn't be surprised if the Green Knight just became Leoncoeur lol.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Mannfred seized a female elf prince from Tiranoc and has turned her into a Vampire that nows resides in Drakenhof Castle.


Is her name Eldyra? Cos if so, Tyrion is going to be pissed.



Words_of_Truth said:


> All this in the end was actually manipulated by none other than....Teclis and Malekith working together! Teclis sacrificed not only his brother's daughter, but also Eltharion and Belannaer so that he could weaken Nagash. This was done so that Nagash didn't simply rush off to confront Chaos and ultimately lose, but instead to make Nagash significantly weak enough that he would be more cautious and in the end contribute to the war effort in a lesser but useful way.


I'm reading _The Return of Nagash_ now, already knew about Aliathra's death, but I didn't know Teclis bloody planned it with bloody Malekith! When Tyrion finds out what his brother did, and you know he's going to, I predict that this equation will follow;

Tyrion + Dead Daughter + Treacherous Brother = Sword of Khaine = Dead Brother



Words_of_Truth said:


> All of Tilea and Estalia has pretty much been enslaved by Skaven apart from some which got entirely obliterated by Daemon incursions.


HELLZ YEAH MAN-THINGS! :twisted:


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> Is her name Eldyra? Cos if so, Tyrion is going to be pissed.
> 
> 
> I'm reading _The Return of Nagash_ now, already knew about Aliathra's death, but I didn't know Teclis bloody planned it with bloody Malekith! When Tyrion finds out what his brother did, and you know he's going to, I predict that this equation will follow;
> 
> Tyrion + Dead Daughter + Treacherous Brother = Sword of Khaine = Dead Brother
> 
> 
> HELLZ YEAH MAN-THINGS! :twisted:
> 
> 
> LotN


Yes that was her name. Also there was a vision of brothers fighting one another earlier on in the book I didn't realise what it was about until you just mentioned that.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yes that was her name. Also there was a vision of brothers fighting one another earlier on in the book I didn't realise what it was about until you just mentioned that.


Damn. Poor Tyrion. His surrogate-daughter is a vampire and his blood-daughter is dead, and his brother responsible for both of them. Now all he has left is Alarielle, if she dies then he has nothing left.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> Damn. Poor Tyrion. His surrogate-daughter is a vampire and his blood-daughter is dead, and his brother responsible for both of them. Now all he has left is Alarielle, if she dies then he has nothing left.
> 
> 
> LotN


Alarielle is currently trying to nurse the Wood Elf's queen back to health I think, the last I saw of her she was descending into the Oak of Ages.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Alarielle is currently trying to nurse the Wood Elf's queen back to health I think, the last I saw of her she was descending into the Oak of Ages.


Yes that scene is in _The Return of Nagash_. Well now she just became even more important than before, if the Everqueen dies with no heir then the unbroken line of them stretching back to Aenarion and Astarielle is done. No more Everqueens. And that likely means no more High Elves.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> Yes that scene is in _The Return of Nagash_. Well now she just became even more important than before, if the Everqueen dies with no heir then the unbroken line of them stretching back to Aenarion and Astarielle is done. No more Everqueens. And that likely means no more High Elves.
> 
> 
> LotN


Tyrion's daughter did something to Arkhan though, I don't know what but he touched him and something happened, even he didn't know what it was. I'm not sure, I'll have to read it again.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Tyrion's daughter did something to Arkhan though, I don't know what but he touched him and something happened, even he didn't know what it was. I'm not sure, I'll have to read it again.


Yes she did. No way to tell, but if I could bet on it, i'd say Arkhan should be very worried. Sorcery that takes time to activate is never good for the one it's used on. And Aliathra was powerful, very. More powerful than Arkhan even. Arkhan saw that briefly in an early scene.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> Yes she did. No way to tell, but if I could bet on it, i'd say Arkhan should be very worried. Sorcery that takes time to activate is never good for the one it's used on. And Aliathra was powerful, very. More powerful than Arkhan even. Arkhan saw that briefly in an early scene.
> 
> 
> LotN


I'm only going off what was present in the Nagash book atm, it was all pretty brief, I will get around to reading the full story from the various books eventually. I kind of like and at times hate the way they are going with the lore, but at least things are changing properly rather than the luke warm change in Storm of Chaos.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I just finished the book and omg, there seems to be no stopping Nagash.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> I just finished the book and omg, there seems to be no stopping Nagash.


More detail would be nice... Seriously, please give us more detail, this stuff is awesome to read.


LotN


----------



## kickboxerdog

question im a fan of dwarfs I noticed u had a bit about the slayer king is there anymore, maybe some about gotrek( saw there a new book about there fight in the end of times.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> More detail would be nice... Seriously, please give us more detail, this stuff is awesome to read.
> 
> 
> LotN


Nagash, after sucking the magic from the dwarf ancestor Valaya, invades Nehekara, he plans to return to the Black Pyramid to regain his power and more. A lot of battles are fought, with the Nehekarans on the losing side most of the time, they only win one battle in general and that is when Khalida forces Nefarata to flee from Lahmia again. All of nagash's armies converge on Khemri where Settra is making a stand, he's brought about every construct from the rest of the land of the dead to help defend. 

They destroy tons of Krell's army until Arkhan turns up and opens a great chasm which stops them from bringing their greater numbers to the bear. However just as Arkhan shows up, Krell who had been battling from the beginning suddenly gets cut in half as a tomb scorpion bursts from beneath him, he kills it but at the same time also loses his head (believe it says he's in the process of returning)

Several bridges are made and the battle starts properly as Settra takes to the field, he tries to bring down Arkhan several times, but Arkhan avoids him. Until Arkhan's mount gets hit by a great bolt shot at him by a Ushabti I think. He falls to the floor and Settra runs him over, he ends up cutting Arkhan in half, ties both parts up with chains and drags him into the city so the mourtary cult can full on destroy him so he can never return. It's at this point Mannfred and and the Vampire Pirate Captain finally show up.

Settra gives Arkhan over to the mortuary cult and leaves where he is confronted by Khatep the exiled high priest, who tells him about the Destroyer of Eternities, however whilst Settra listens he still takes Khatep's head off but then goes looking for the blade, when he arrives at it's burial place it's gone, because earlier on a skaven assassin sort out Apophas and told him of the sword (because it's the only weapon other than the fellblade which was used to resurrect Nagash and thus destroyed that they know of that can destroy him.

Whilst all this is happening though the mortuary cult is in the process of dispensing of Arkhan, unbeknownst to them though, the master embalmer is a traitor and he begins to read from one of the books of Nagash, sealing their souls in the jars as at the same time, he draws nagash forth from Arkhan's body. Nagash had hid himself within Arkhan's body so that he could bypass the cities wards.

Nagash heads to the the Black Temple and summons Dieter Helsnicht to help him perform a ritual, the ritual involves Dieter reading out the books of Nagash as Nagash descends into the spirit world where he ends up fighting Usirian, as Deiter fiinishes the incantations a great wave of souls batters the god of death and Nagash beats him down before eating him. Nagash has no pretty much because a god of death.

He comes forth and confronts the army, he turns units to his side, he wipes out units at a whim, suddenly Apophas ambushes Nagash he stabs the sword into Nagash's back, but it's not enough any more, Apophas being fails and is smited by Nagash.

Settra tries to defeat Nagash but his amulet that wards against magic no longer works because Usirian is no more, Nagash picks him up by the neck and gives him one more chance to submit, but he refuses going "Settra does not serve! Settra Rules!" Nagash tears him asunder and throws various parts on the floor, Settra is not dead though, his head is still animated.

Nagash proclaims his new godhood destroys Khemri and demands all bow down to him, King Phar goes down fighting, whilst Khalida eventually bows before him, if only so she can eventually take revenge on Nefarata. Deiter is now Guardian of the underworld and only with his leave may souls be raised from the underworld. Nagash heads north back to Sylvania with the intent of finally confronting the Chaos Gods and defeating them.

However right at the end four voices speak to Settra, his body reforms with new magic and he becomes whole again. The voices say "The battle is only over if you wish it, you can be king again" Settra gives no reply and looks out silently across the sands.

I don't think I'm doing justice, it was quite a good read, a lot of detail with unit names etc and other minor lore changes like the Herald of Settra being killed.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

kickboxerdog said:


> question im a fan of dwarfs I noticed u had a bit about the slayer king is there anymore, maybe some about gotrek( saw there a new book about there fight in the end of times.


The Slayer King is back in his hold licking his wounds as the army he command, which although won the battle was also almost destroyed. As for Gotrek, I don't remember him coming up, but I may of missed it or not put two and two together sorry. :/


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Nagash heads to the the Black Temple and summons Dieter Helsnicht to help him perform a ritual, the ritual involves Dieter reading out the books of Nagash as Nagash descends into the spirit world where he ends up fighting Usirian, as Deiter fiinishes the incantations a great wave of souls batters the god of death and Nagash beats him down before eating him. Nagash has now pretty much become a god of death.


Dear god...

Still he won't win. The Skaven made sure he was killed once, they'll do it again.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> Dear god...
> 
> Still he won't win. The Skaven made sure he was killed once, they'll do it again.
> 
> 
> LotN


Think they tried to do that with the Destroyer of Eternities but it didn't work out. I don't think the Skaven will be the ones to bring his downfall this time.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Think they tried to do that with the Destroyer of Eternities but it didn't work out. I don't think the Skaven will be the ones to bring his downfall this time.


It will either be Archaon, Settra, or Valten who slays Nagash. My money is on Settra since he still lives, classic revenge scenario. But I do think the Skaven will have a hand in his ultimate defeat, they made one Fellblade so... whose to say they couldn't make another.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> It will either be Archaon, Settra, or Valten who slays Nagash. My money is on Settra since he still lives, classic revenge scenario. But I do think the Skaven will have a hand in his ultimate defeat, they made one Fellblade so... whose to say they couldn't make another.
> 
> 
> LotN


I don't think it'll be a tomb king that ends him, he's already fallen to one in the past. I think it'll be Archaon, the whole point of Nagash atm is to make sure Chaos doesn't overrun the entire world so it'll be fitting that he fails in his task, however I tend think Archaon may then be defeated by Valten, who will then disappear like Sigmar did.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Nagash, after sucking the magic from the dwarf ancestor Valaya.


Woah hold on!! Didn't notice that the first time. What the hell happened there?? So after Nagash is resurrected he goes after the Dwarfs??


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> Woah hold on!! Didn't notice that the first time. What the hell happened there?? So after Nagash is resurrected he goes after the Dwarfs??
> 
> 
> LotN


Nefarata having wandered the mountains found a secret passage in the past, but didn't immediately access it but used to magic to hide it. Thorek Ironbrow comes a long with a lodestone and discovers it and discovers the unsubtle magics used to disguise it. Neferata now acting under nagash's orders sets out to retrieve what ever is hidden behind the door, they end up clashing with the dwarves, along with krell's forces and some peed off goblins Neferata killed most of on during her journey. 

Anyway the outcome is Thorek tries to bring the cavern down and shatters his anvil, the King of Azul is decapitated by Krell and the Undead win the battle, turns out what was hidden behind the door was the domin of Valaya where she supposedly rests. In a throw away comment later on it's mentioned Nagash sucked the magic from her so he could power the great cloud of darkness above Nehekara, it served as a double purpose however as it then weakened him enough so he could hide within Arkhan and all the magic he spewed forth was eventually sucked up by the Black Pyramid, once he gained access to it he retrieved his power and went on to battle Usirian.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Nefarata having wandered the mountains found a secret passage in the past, but didn't immediately access it but used to magic to hide it. Thorek Ironbrow comes a long with a lodestone and discover it and discovers the unsubtle magics used to disguise it. Neferata now acting under nagash's orders sets out to retrieve what ever is hidden behind the door, they end up clashing with the dwarves, along with krell's forces and some peed off goblins Neferata killed most on during her journey.
> 
> Anyway the outcome is Thorek tries to bring the cavern down and shatters his anvil, the King of Azul is decapitated by Krell and the Undead win the battle, turns out what was hidden behind the door was the domin of Valaya where she supposedly rests. In a throw away comment later on it's mentioned Nagash sucked the magic from her so he could power the great cloud of darkness above Nehekara, it served as a double purpose however as it then weakened him enough so he could hide within Arkhan and all the magic he spewed forth was eventually sucked up by the Black Pyramid, once he gained access to it he retrieved his power and went on to battle Usirian.


....:shok:

So the greatest Runelord of all time and the King of Karak Azul are dead. Damn, the butcher's bill just keeps going up and up and up, don't it.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> ....:shok:
> 
> So the greatest Runelord of all time and the King of Karak Azul are dead. Damn, the butcher's bill just keeps going up and up and up, don't it.
> 
> 
> LotN


Yep, more and more are being killed off, there's barely any elector counts left. Gelt has now become a necromancer in service to Vlad Von Carstein (who had been raised by Nagash with the promise of returning Isabella) because he opened his mind to light magic and holy magic when trying to repair the Auric Wall and humans can only handle one Wind of Magic at a time, it drove him a little insane and Vlad gave him a necromantic book, he used the undead to reinforce his lines but then the elector of hochland found out and rode away to tell the Emperor, gelt intercepted him though and put his hands up to calm the situation however an outrider with the Elector count thought he was casting something and opened fired hitting Gelt which made him lose control, his skeletons guardians tore the outrider apart and was about to kill the elector count when gelt finally gained control but he realised to late the damage is done and he lets the skeleton decapitate the elector count. Btw the idea for the Auric Wall actually came from a Lahmian vampire sent by Nefarata.

Gelt think there's a shapeshifter killing people, it's what caused the original breach in the wall him a long with the Ar Ulric investigate, the Ar Ulric stays close to Valten and Huss, he sends letters to Gelt telling him he thinks Valten is the shapeshifter.

Karl Franz is going to present Valten with Ghal Maraz and Gelt thinks Valten is going to assassinate him, he turns up and warns the Emperor but is ordered away, he raises undead to defend himself and the Emperor, turns out the shapeshifter was atually the Ar Ulric and it was the tzeentch daemon the Changling. He burns half of Ludwig Schwarzhelm and kills a lot of Reiksguard as he attempts to assassinate Karl Franz, however Valten comes out of no where and beats the heck out of the Changling. Turns out the Changeling was always Ar-Ulric, even during the skirmish prior the changling even helped Valten previously to fight the greater daemon of nurgle because the changling didn't want nurgle to get all the reward for his scheme. It was the Changling who suggested to Gelt to construct the wall of bone under the guise of one of his students as well.

Gelt is forced to flee and ends up returning to Vlad Von Carstein. There's loads more like the "nameless" who is mind controlling the eastern line of the Auric Wall and it's defenses to masks the fact Vlad had basically wiped out the defenses and took it's place.

There's just so much. The Auric wall fails as the holy priests under the guidance of the new Grand Theogonist refuse to help power it due to the fact Gelt is not a heretic (most of the gold order get barbecued by the witch hunters) Gelt is replaced by the leader of the Amber Order. The wall comes down and the forces of chaos attack, daemons and mortal servants. Crom descends and ends up fighting Valten and Huss, Valten kills Crom by caving his head in. Vlad and Valten then go on to fight the greater daemon nurgle as does Kurt Helborg who was having dreams that he would die to the creature (He doesn't though). Walach Harkon returns after having been trapped north of the wall, he's turned to Khorne and ends up throwing the Emperor out of the sky and badly wound both him and his mount. Vlad ends up killing Walach by taking over his bone dragon which tears Walach in half. The Empire however lose the battle and are forced to retreat.

I'm getting so muddled up I don't know what I've written and what I haven't lol So many are getting killed.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> *Lots of crazy stuff*


... umm... I don't... I don't really know where to even begin.

So let's uh, tally this up;

Undead
-Nagash has been resurrected by Arkhan the Black and Mannfred von Carstein by sacrifcing several important figures including Aliathra the Everchild and Volkmar the Grim. He then resurrects Vlad von Carstein.
-In order to achieve this resurrection Mannfred and Arkhan gathered the artefacts of Nagash, along the way Arkhan had to kill Heinrich Kemmler who turned to Chaos and Anark von Carstein who tried to murder him, and Mannfred killed Warlord Feskit of Mordkin and Markos von Carstein. Meanwhile Elize von Carstein has killed Cicatrix the Beautiful.
-Once Nagash is resurrected he binds the Undead to his will, including Neferata. He then assaults Karak Azul and is responsible for the deaths of Thorek Ironbrow and King Kazador. He then finds either the tomb of Valaya or the actual Ancestor Goddess herself and drains her magic from her, meaning the Dwarfs are down an Ancestor God.
-Zacharias the Everliving is killed for trying to bargain with Nagash as is Melkhior. Dieter Helsnicht however is smart and bends the knee.
-Nagash and co then march on Nehekhara and wage war with the Tomb Kings. Using Arkhan as a trojan horse Nagash sneaks into the city inside the captured Arkhan, while Krell is possibly killed for good, and manages to get out of Arkhan's body and start causing chaos. Settra meanwhile tries to find the Destroyer of Eternities but can't because the Skaven have told Apophas about it and he stole it. Nagash and Dieter Helsnicht start a ritual that allows Nagash to go into the spirit world and confront Usirian, The Nehekharan God of Death, and kills him and then takes his power, leaving Helsnicht as the Guardian of the Underworld.
-Nagash defeats the Tomb Kings and kills Apophas when the assassin tries to kill him and fails. Khalida bends the knee and Nagash takes his army north to wage war with Chaos, but Settra has survived and someone else is invested in helping him.


The Elves
-Teclis is working with Malekith and is responsible for the Everchild being captured in the first place, in a xanatos gambit to weaken Nagash so that he won't just rush in and get killed fighting Chaos.
-Daemons are swarming all over Ulthuan and Tyrion is leading the defence, he does not know what Teclis has done but it's likely he's going to find out.
-Alarielle is in Athel Loren trying to help Ariel the Mage Queen heal from the dying forest and Oak of Ages.
-Finubar has gone into exile in the Heavenbright tower, trying to figure out what to do about the End Times.
-Eltharion the Grim and Belannaer have been killed by Arkhan the Black and Mannfred von Carstein respectively, and Eldyra of Tiranoc has been turned into an Elf-Vampire by Mannfred.
-Also a Wood Elf raiding party has been teleported to Ulthuan by Lileath herself for reasons unknown.


The Dwarfs
-King Ungrim Ironfist has bested the biggest army of Beastmen in the world led by Malagor the Dark Omen, but 8 out of every 10 Dwarfs in Karak Kadrin are now dead and they must lick their wounds.
-King Kazador and Thorek Ironbrow are dead, and Karak Azul is gone with them. Nagash used this battle to locate either the body of Valaya or the goddess herself and drain her magic. So the Dwarfs are down an Ancestor God.
-Gotrek Gurnisson is in Kislev fighting against the hordes.
-The Underway is apparently filled with Skaven and Goblins, but the Holds have not yet come under attack by them.


Bretonnia
-Mallobaude the Serpent teamed up with Arkhan the Black to unseat King Louen Leoncouer, his father, and killed him in battle. However the Green Knight arrived and killed Mallobaude, then revealed himself to be Gilles le Breton who is now the restored King of Bretonnia.
-La Maisontaal Abbey is gone, plundered by Arkhan the Black. Duke Tancred of Quenelles and Theoderic of Brionne are dead by his forces.
-Morgiana le Fay was turned over to Mannfred by Drycha for reasons unknown, turned into a vampire and ritually sacrificed by Arkhan who has promised to let her rest in peace.
-Bretonnia is still in chaos with half the realm denounced as traitors for supporting Mallobaude and the undead hordes pillaging the ruined provinces.


Wood Elves
-Heinrich Kemmler shattered the Vaults of Winter and let all the bad stuff out. Because of that the Oak of Ages is dying and Ariel the Mage Queen with it. Orion is pissed to hell and taking it out on anything that even comes close to Athel Loren.
-Durthu and the Treekin are walking the razors edge of insanity.
-Beastmen and plague are ravaging the forest, only Orion and the Wild Hunt are holding them back.
-Araloth of Talsyn and his troops have been taken to Ulthuan by Lileath for reasons unknown.


The Skaven
-The Skaven have finally united as a race and have emerged. Tilea and Estalia are gone, devoured and enslaved by the forces of the Under-Empire, and Araby is being besieged above and below by their forces.
-Clan Mordkin has lost it's leadership to Mannfred who killed them and took the Fellblade.
-The Skaven attempted to ensure Nagash's death by informing Apophas of the Destroyer of Eternities but it didn't work out.


Chaos
-Archaon and his forces are kicking ass and taking names all over the planet.
-Vardek Crom is dead, killed by Valten in an ill-fated attack on the Empire.
-Heinrich Kemmler turned to Chaos and has died for it, as did Walach Harkon.
-Valkia the Bloody is besieging Naggarond at the head of a massive army.
-Throgg the Winter King controls the north of Kislev and is attempting to find out how to make other Trolls smart like him.
-The Changeling attempted to assassinate Karl Franz and Valten and was bested by the latter.


The Empire
-Volkmar is dead, sacrificed to resurrect Nagash.
-Countess Emmanuelle von Liebwitz is dead along with most of the nobles of Nuln after the peasants rebelled.
-Leitdorf, the Grand Master of the Knights of Sigmar's Blood, is dead along with a good chunk of his order after they attempted to stop Mannfred and Arkhan's ritual.
-Balthasar Gelt has turned to the dark side, attempting to fix something allowed Vlad von Carstein to manipulate him into becoming a necromancer, and an unfortunate incident with the Elector Count of Hochland resulted in him dying so that Gelt's secret can be kept. Gelt then tried to protect the Emperor from an assassin and revealed his new necromantic powers, and has had to flee the Empire because of it. The Witch Hunters went medieval on the Gold Order for it.
-The Changeling attempted to assassinate Karl Franz. Ludwig Schwarzhelm is dead along with half of the Reiksguard, but Valten banished the Daemon. Karl Franz gave him Ghal-Maraz and in battle with Chaos Valten kills Vardek Crom and Karl Franz is badly wounded by Walach Harkon who is then killed by Vlad von Carstein.
-Kurt Helborg is dreaming of his death against a Greater Daemon of Nurgle but has survived an encounter with one during the battle.
-Vlad von Carstein has infiltrated the Empire and is doing god knows what with part of their defences.
-The Amber Order is now leading the other Colleges of Magic since their magic, the Wind of Death, is pretty much ascendant now.


The Beastmen
-The Beastmen under Malagor the Dark Omen have summoned the Great Herdstones across the planet and are just waging war all across the surface of the world for the evulz. But Malagor's own army has been destroyed by Karak Kadrin, Malagor's own fate is unknown.


The Lizardmen
-The Daemons are going medieval on Lustria, and the entire continent is aflame.

The Orcs and Goblins
-Every single Orc in the Badlands has mobilized and they are currently fighting to find out who will be dominant. No word on what the Goblins are doing.

The Ogres
-The Ogres are on the move. No word on where.

Other
-Kislev is gone. The north is ruled by Throgg the Winter King and Archaon's forces, while the south has been annexed into Ostermark. The Tsarina was last seen leading attacks on Chaos forces with her Ungol horsemen troops, but Kislev as a state is dead.


Hell of a lot of stuff is going down. That's for damn sure.


LotN


----------



## Garrak

All this happens in this new Nagash book? I don't know much about Warhammer fantasy (I've only read the Black Plague trilogy and a few short stories). This looks like something I would enjoy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'll alter the bits that are slightly wrong by adding an edit in bold if that's ok.



Lord of the Night said:


> ... umm... I don't... I don't really know where to even begin.
> 
> So let's uh, tally this up;
> 
> Undead
> -Nagash has been resurrected by Arkhan the Black and Mannfred von Carstein by sacrifcing several important figures including Aliathra the Everchild and Volkmar the Grim. He then resurrects Vlad von Carstein. *(Nagash is "cursed" by the curse of Aenarion due to the fact the Everchild is actually the daughter of Tyrion and the Everqueen, this weakens him substantially)*
> -In order to achieve this resurrection Mannfred and Arkhan gathered the artefacts of Nagash, along the way Arkhan had to kill Heinrich Kemmler who turned to Chaos and Anark von Carstein who tried to murder him, and Mannfred killed Warlord Feskit of Mordkin and Markos von Carstein. Meanwhile Elize von Carstein has killed Cicatrix the Beautiful.
> -Once Nagash is resurrected he binds the Undead to his will, including Neferata. He then assaults Karak Azul *(Krell and Nefarata make their way to the Gates of Valya's Domin and are confronted by the Karak Azul forces lead by Thorek, he sends help to the king of Azul who arrives as reinforcements)* and is responsible for the deaths of Thorek Ironbrow and King Kazador. He then finds either the tomb of Valaya or the actual Ancestor Goddess herself and drains her magic from her, meaning the Dwarfs are down an Ancestor God.
> -Zacharias the Everliving is killed for trying to bargain with Nagash as is Melkhior. Dieter Helsnicht however is smart and bends the knee.
> -Nagash and co then march on Nehekhara and wage war with the Tomb Kings. Using Arkhan as a trojan horse Nagash sneaks into the city inside the captured Arkhan, while Krell is possibly killed for good, and manages to get out of Arkhan's body and start causing chaos. Settra meanwhile tries to find the Destroyer of Eternities but can't because the Skaven have told Apophas about it and he stole it. Nagash and Dieter Helsnicht start a ritual that allows Nagash to go into the spirit world and confront Usirian, The Nehekharan God of Death, and kills him and then takes his power, leaving Helsnicht as the Guardian of the Underworld.
> -Nagash defeats the Tomb Kings and kills Apophas when the assassin tries to kill him and fails. Khalida bends the knee and Nagash takes his army north to wage war with Chaos, but Settra has survived and someone else is invested in helping him. *(I personally believe it is the four chaos gods)*
> 
> 
> The Elves
> -Teclis is working with Malekith and is responsible for the Everchild being captured in the first place, in a xanatos gambit to weaken Nagash so that he won't just rush in and get killed fighting Chaos.
> -Daemons are swarming all over Ulthuan and Tyrion is leading the defence, he does not know what Teclis has done but it's likely he's going to find out.
> -Alarielle is in Athel Loren trying to help Ariel the Mage Queen heal from the dying forest and Oak of Ages.
> -Finubar has gone into exile in the Heavenbright tower, trying to figure out what to do about the End Times.
> -Eltharion the Grim and Belannaer have been killed by Arkhan the Black and Mannfred von Carstein respectively, and Eldyra of Tiranoc has been turned into an Elf-Vampire by Mannfred.
> -Also a Wood Elf raiding party has been teleported to Ulthuan by Lileath herself for reasons unknown.
> 
> 
> The Dwarfs
> -King Ungrim Ironfist has bested the biggest army of Beastmen in the world led by Malagor the Dark Omen, but 8 out of every 10 Dwarfs in Karak Kadrin are now dead* (It was only 8 in 10 of the army the King had with him, not the hold)* and they must lick their wounds.
> -King Kazador and Thorek Ironbrow are dead, and Karak Azul is gone with them *(They didn't lose the hold, but it is now without a King atm, I don't know if Thorek survived the underground caven the battle was fought in but I'd be surprised)*. Nagash used this battle to locate either the body of Valaya or the goddess herself and drain her magic. So the Dwarfs are down an Ancestor God.
> -Gotrek Gurnisson is in Kislev fighting against the hordes.
> -The Underway is apparently filled with Skaven and Goblins, but the Holds have not yet come under attack by them.
> 
> 
> Bretonnia
> -Mallobaude the Serpent teamed up with Arkhan the Black to unseat King Louen Leoncouer, his father, and killed him in battle* (He may yet of survived there is some doubt on whether he was taken off the battle field by his loyal soldiers, or he may be wandering as a zombie)*. However the Green Knight arrived *(in a later battle)* and killed Mallobaude, then revealed himself to be Gilles le Breton who is now the restored King of Bretonnia.
> -La Maisontaal Abbey is gone, plundered by Arkhan the Black. Duke Tancred of Quenelles and Theoderic of Brionne are dead by his forces.
> -Morgiana le Fay was turned over to Mannfred by Drycha for reasons unknown, turned into a vampire *(Doesn't say she was a vampire in the book, her throat was cut and blood used for Volmar to stand in)* and ritually sacrificed by Arkhan who has promised to let her rest in peace.
> -Bretonnia is still in chaos with half the realm denounced as traitors for supporting Mallobaude and the undead hordes pillaging the ruined provinces.
> 
> 
> Wood Elves
> -Heinrich Kemmler shattered the Vaults of Winter and let all the bad stuff out. Because of that the Oak of Ages is dying and Ariel the Mage Queen with it. Orion is pissed to hell and taking it out on anything that even comes close to Athel Loren.
> -Durthu and the Treekin are walking the razors edge of insanity.
> -Beastmen and plague are ravaging the forest, only Orion and the Wild Hunt are holding them back.
> -Araloth of Talsyn and his troops have been taken to Ulthuan by Lileath for reasons unknown.
> 
> 
> The Skaven
> -The Skaven have finally united as a race and have emerged. Tilea and Estalia are gone, devoured and enslaved by the forces of the Under-Empire, and Araby is being besieged above and below by their forces.
> -Clan Mordkin has lost it's leadership to Mannfred who killed them and took the Fellblade. *(The fell blade was shattered during Nagash's resurrection. This was because as each time Nagash was resurrected the curse would weaken him more and more, breaking the blade removed that curse and returned his power)*
> -The Skaven attempted to ensure Nagash's death by informing Apophas of the Destroyer of Eternities but it didn't work out.
> 
> 
> Chaos
> -Archaon and his forces are kicking ass and taking names all over the planet.
> -Vardek Crom is dead, killed by Valten in an ill-fated attack on the Empire.
> -Heinrich Kemmler turned to Chaos and has died for it, as did Walach Harkon.
> -Valkia the Bloody is besieging Naggarond at the head of a massive army.
> -Throgg the Winter King controls the north of Kislev and is attempting to find out how to make other Trolls smart like him.
> -The Changeling attempted to assassinate Karl Franz and Valten and was bested by the latter. *(He also killed the Ar-Ulric)
> *
> 
> The Empire
> -Volkmar is dead, sacrificed to resurrect Nagash.
> -Countess Emmanuelle von Liebwitz is dead along with most of the nobles of Nuln after the peasants rebelled. *(She was saved by a retired dockwatch captain and shepherded away, he gathered a militia rescued her from, the flames as she was about to be burnt and reclaimed the city's old quarter and held it long enough for the Knight's Griffon and reinforcements from Reikland to arrive and quell the riot.)*
> -Leitdorf, the Grand Master of the Knights of Sigmar's Blood, is dead along with a good chunk of his order after they attempted to stop Mannfred and Arkhan's ritual.
> -Balthasar Gelt has turned to the dark side, attempting to fix something allowed Vlad von Carstein to manipulate him into becoming a necromancer, and an unfortunate incident with the Elector Count of Hochland resulted in him dying so that Gelt's secret can be kept. Gelt then tried to protect the Emperor from an assassin and revealed his new necromantic powers, and has had to flee the Empire because of it. The Witch Hunters went medieval on the Gold Order for it.
> -The Changeling attempted to assassinate Karl Franz. Ludwig Schwarzhelm is dead along *(he's only very badly burnt on one side)* with half of the Reiksguard, but Valten banished the Daemon. Karl Franz gave him Ghal-Maraz and in battle with Chaos Valten kills Vardek Crom and Karl Franz is badly wounded by Walach Harkon who is then killed by Vlad von Carstein.
> -Kurt Helborg is dreaming of his death against a Greater Daemon of Nurgle but has survived an encounter with one during the battle.
> -Vlad von Carstein has infiltrated the Empire and is doing god knows what with part of their defences.
> -The Amber Order is now leading the other Colleges of Magic since their magic, the Wind of Death, is pretty much ascendant now. *(The Wind of Death caused most of the Amethyst order to die or become close to death, the college itself crumbled to ruin, when Nagash drew all the Death Magic to Sylvania so he could become an avatar of Death, the Amber Order is the Wind of Beasts)*
> 
> 
> The Beastmen
> -The Beastmen under Malagor the Dark Omen have summoned the Great Herdstones across the planet and are just waging war all across the surface of the world for the evulz. But Malagor's own army has been destroyed by Karak Kadrin, Malagor's own fate is unknown.
> 
> 
> The Lizardmen
> -The Daemons are going medieval on Lustria, and the entire continent is aflame.
> 
> The Orcs and Goblins
> -Every single Orc in the Badlands has mobilized and they are currently fighting to find out who will be dominant. No word on what the Goblins are doing.* (Skarsnik, the Warlord of Eight Peaks his gathering his own Goblin Army, Grimgor is gathering his army further north and the Mad Savage Orc Shaman is gathering an army as well)*
> 
> The Ogres
> -The Ogres are on the move. No word on where. *(Mostly west)*
> 
> Other
> -Kislev is gone. The north is ruled by Throgg the Winter King and Archaon's forces, while the south has been annexed into Ostermark. The Tsarina was last seen leading attacks on Chaos forces with her Ungol horsemen troops, but Kislev as a state is dead.
> 
> 
> Hell of a lot of stuff is going down. That's for damn sure.
> 
> 
> LotN


There's some bits I don't know about as they don't appear in the book, like Throgg, Cicatrix the Beautiful and Kemmler breaking open the vaults of winter.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Garrak said:


> All this happens in this new Nagash book? I don't know much about Warhammer fantasy (I've only read the Black Plague trilogy and a few short stories). This looks like something I would enjoy.


Yeah there's two books, the biggest is solely fluff, the second has rules, scenarios and new characters in to help you recreate the battles from the fluff.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'll alter the bits that are slightly wrong by adding an edit in bold if that's ok.


Perfectly ok. What new information you've added is interesting, especially the part about Countess Emmanuelle, nice to see that one of the Empire's more progressive rulers has survived.



Words_of_Truth said:


> There's some bits I don't know about as they don't appear in the book, like Throgg, Cicatrix the Beautiful and Kemmler breaking open the vaults of winter.


Uh the bit about Throgg is from the new Gotrek and Felix book. Some new lore tidbits are there, but I didn't post them since they are very spoilery. As for Cicatrix dying and Kemmler breaking the Vaults of Winter, also Morgiana le Fay being turned before she was killed, these were all confirmed in The Return of Nagash by Josh Reynolds, though the former two happened off-screen.


LotN


----------



## kickboxerdog

is the new gotrek book good? im stuck on decideing between buying that book or return of nagash.


----------



## Lord of the Night

kickboxerdog said:


> is the new gotrek book good? im stuck on decideing between buying that book or return of nagash.


I haven't read it yet, but thanks to some jagweed on Warseer who can't use spoiler tags I learned one of the most shocking twists in the book, so I decided why the hell not learn the others. I know of a few developments regarding Gotrek, Felix, Ulrika, Throgg the Winter King and one or two others.


LotN


----------



## kickboxerdog

Lord of the Night said:


> I haven't read it yet, but thanks to some jagweed on Warseer who can't use spoiler tags I learned one of the most shocking twists in the book, so I decided why the hell not learn the others. I know of a few developments regarding Gotrek, Felix, Ulrika, Throgg the Winter King and one or two others.
> 
> 
> LotN


 ok cool well just brought it and got it ready to start tonight


----------



## Words_of_Truth

There's a lot of detail that goes into the battles in Nehekara, even Luthor Harkon gets in on it when he confronts the Tomb Kings Navy.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> There's a lot of detail that goes into the battles in Nehekara, even Luthor Harkon gets in on it when he confronts the Tomb Kings Navy.


Goddamn. Everybody is coming back for this. Very old returning characters;

Heinrich Kemmler
Dieter Helsnicht
Walach Harkon
Luthor Harkon
Melkhior
Zacharias the Everliving
Vardek Crom
Tancred of Quenelles
Theoderic of Brionne

GW are digging out every single character they can for the End Times. Really nice to see that nobody will be forgotten.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> Goddamn. Everybody is coming back for this. Very old returning characters;
> 
> Heinrich Kemmler
> Dieter Helsnicht
> Walach Harkon
> Luthor Harkon
> Melkhior
> Zacharias the Everliving
> Vardek Crom
> Tancred of Quenelles
> Theoderic of Brionne
> 
> GW are digging out every single character they can for the End Times. Really nice to see that nobody will be forgotten.
> 
> 
> LotN


Yep! Have you got the _Heraldry of the Empire_ book? I think in the new book when describing regiments of Sylvania, it states Manfredd tended to rename the units so they were more befitting of their new nature, the only one he didn't have to was the "Death Heads" I could of swore the dead heads were that sigmarite witch hunter unit in the heraldry book.

Half of the current Tomb Kings heroes from the army book are also dead like Khatep and Nekaph and I think Rhamotep to, perhaps Apophas to, although he turned into beetles upon his death, I dunno whether Nagash properly killed him. Also funny is that when certain tomb kings died, they ended up ripping the Vampires who killed to shreds due to their curse which was funny. Happened to one of Mannfred's who Mannfred was just starting to "like" he saved Manfredd from the Tomb King only to be devoured by beetles heh.


----------



## MidnightSun

These fluff summaries are amazing, thanks for the hard work you're putting in!

A question on rules though - are the End Times rules an add-on for the game? My friend (who suspiciously plays Tomb Kings) insists that it's an add-on to the basic game like Stronghold Assault for 40k.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

MidnightSun said:


> These fluff summaries are amazing, thanks for the hard work you're putting in!
> 
> A question on rules though - are the End Times rules an add-on for the game? My friend (who suspiciously plays Tomb Kings) insists that it's an add-on to the basic game like Stronghold Assault for 40k.


It has additional rules for scenarios but according to the book the undead legion is suitable to play in normal fantasy games. Every indication is that it's an expansion of the fantasy basic game it says:

New Warhammer Rules: These are new rules you can use in any game of Warhammer that allows you to recreate haunted landcapes and underground battles. This section also includes the Lore of Undeath, a new spell lore that allows your wizards to wield the fell magics unleashed by Nagash.

Further down in the description it says "...These new models can be used in the scenarios described, or added to your existing collection and used with the rest of your army in any other games that you play."


----------



## MidnightSun

Oh, well, looks like Tomb Kings just became a totally redundant army book. Thanks for the info :victory:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

MidnightSun said:


> Oh, well, looks like Tomb Kings just became a totally redundant army book. Thanks for the info :victory:


Well yes and no, tomb kings in the undead legion only have access to one of their heroes which is Khalida. They don't have Hierophants any more so no regen by default. You still need the army book since it has all the units and rules and magic items in it, so it's not totally redundant, to use the Undead Legion as a whole you still need both Vampire Counts and Tomb Kings army books.


----------



## MidnightSun

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well yes and no, tomb kings in the undead legion only have access to one of their heroes which is Khalida. They don't have Hierophants any more so no regen by default. You still need the army book since it has all the units and rules and magic items in it, so it's not totally redundant, to use the Undead Legion as a whole you still need both Vampire Counts and Tomb Kings army books.


I think being able to March and the removal of Crumbling when the Heirophant does is totally worth losing some characters. The Regen given by the Heirophant has almost never come into play when I've fought Tomb Kings as their units are completely incapable of standing up to Warriors of Chaos, regeneration or not. Add in the ability to cherry-pick units from Vampire Counts and I don't think TK can measure up to UL at all. Still - to each their own


----------



## Words_of_Truth

MidnightSun said:


> I think being able to March and the removal of Crumbling when the Heirophant does is totally worth losing some characters. The Regen given by the Heirophant has almost never come into play when I've fought Tomb Kings as their units are completely incapable of standing up to Warriors of Chaos, regeneration or not. Add in the ability to cherry-pick units from Vampire Counts and I don't think TK can measure up to UL at all. Still - to each their own


Yeah undoubtedly the Undead Legion is better, I was just saying there's still some use for the Tomb Kings book, albeit minor.


----------



## falcoso

Words_of_Truth said:


> Half of the current Tomb Kings heroes from the army book are also dead like Khatep and Nekaph and I think Rhamotep


 What happenned to them then???Really good summaries by the way



Words_of_Truth said:


> Further down in the description it says "...These new models can be used in the scenarios described, or added to your existing collection and used with the rest of your army in any other games that you play."


Huzzah I have more tactics against WoC more than attempting to run round them with chariots now!!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

I'm just waiting for more of the old Chaos heroes to show up: Aekold Helbrass, Arbaal the Undefeated, Egrimm van Horstman, Dechala the Denied One, Count Mordrek the Damned, Valnir the Reaper, the daemon prince Azazel, the Lord of Change Amon 'chakai. :victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night

falcoso said:


> What happenned to them then???Really good summaries by the way


Killed in battle. I finally got my hands on an Ecopy of the book and practically every Tomb King hero is dead in battle with Nagash's forces, except Settra who survived and Khalida who bent the knee.


Also a little tidbit we missed in the earlier summary, Seerlord Kritislik of the Skaven is dead. Killed by the Horned Rat for being weak. And that means a new Seerlord will rise, and I think it's pretty obvious who that's going to be. :grin: :grin: :grin:


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> Killed in battle. I finally got my hands on an Ecopy of the book and practically every Tomb King hero is dead in battle with Nagash's forces, except Settra who survived and Khalida who bent the knee.
> 
> 
> Also a little tidbit we missed in the earlier summary, Seerlord Kritislik of the Skaven is dead. Killed by the Horned Rat for being weak. And that means a new Seerlord will rise, and I think it's pretty obvious who that's going to be. :grin: :grin: :grin:
> 
> 
> LotN


Oh yeah sorry I missed that bit, kind of important but everything else I read just forced it out of my head at the time lol.



KarnalBloodfist said:


> I'm just waiting for more of the old Chaos heroes to show up: Aekold Helbrass, Arbaal the Undefeated, Egrimm van Horstman, Dechala the Denied One, Count Mordrek the Damned, Valnir the Reaper, the daemon prince Azazel, the Lord of Change Amon 'chakai. :victory:


Wouldn't be surprised if they turned up in the new book, the greater daemon of nurgle I think is the one from forgeworld I honestly can't remember what killed him though, I think Valten and Vlad did him in a long with Kurt Helborg.

Another bit I forgot: The priest fell silent as Mazdamundi's corpulent bulk shifted upon the dais "The Great Plan has failed." the Slann intoned heavily. "The Exodus must begin."


----------



## Lord of the Night

KarnalBloodfist said:


> I'm just waiting for more of the old Chaos heroes to show up: Aekold Helbrass, Arbaal the Undefeated, Egrimm van Horstman, Dechala the Denied One, Count Mordrek the Damned, Valnir the Reaper, the daemon prince Azazel, the Lord of Change Amon 'chakai. :victory:


I can offer you one thing then; (Spoilers for G&F: Kinslayer)



Aekold Helbrass appears in Gotrek and Felix: Kinslayer, and apprantely plays a big role. I'm quite excited about that since Helbrass is my favourite old Chaos Champ.



Another possibility, not 100% on this but it's very possible. Of the Nine Mortarchs one of them is titled The Nameless, a very powerful enchanter from the Grey Mountains who has lost his memory. The only example of his power is that at one point he controls the minds of EVERYONE within a twenty-mile radius of himself, and keeps that going for possibly months. Vlad von Carstein himself notes that he'd never be able to do that, ever. So a very powerful enchanter from the Grey Mountains, the name Constant Drachenfels just won't get out of my head. My money says one of Nagash's lieutenants is far more powerful than Nagash thinks he is.


LotN


----------



## LukeValantine

Wounder whats happening in Cathay and Nippon when all this is going down. You figure the dragon emperor who almost destroyed a entire race with a meteorite wouldn't just sit this one out.


----------



## Lord of the Night

LukeValantine said:


> Wounder whats happening in Cathay and Nippon when all this is going down. You figure the dragon emperor who almost destroyed a entire race with a meteorite wouldn't just sit this one out.


I'm sure we'll find out in one of the upcoming End Times books. My guess is either Chaos is heading there or the Ogres are going for payback.


LotN


----------



## revan4559

Lord of the Night said:


> Goddamn. Everybody is coming back for this. Very old returning characters;
> 
> Heinrich Kemmler
> Dieter Helsnicht
> Walach Harkon
> Luthor Harkon
> Melkhior
> Zacharias the Everliving
> Vardek Crom
> Tancred of Quenelles
> Theoderic of Brionne
> 
> GW are digging out every single character they can for the End Times. Really nice to see that nobody will be forgotten.
> 
> 
> LotN


And where is Abhorash in all of this? Still sat ontop of his Volcano doing absolutely nothing? Though after reading Nagash: End Times it seems that at some point he has actually met Mannfred as if you read about him talking with either Arkhan or the Crowfiend (not sure which) he mentions meeting a man his people knew simply as: The Dragon and there is a brief description about him.

Also judging from the fact that Mannfred's history has been revealed abit more with it specifying that he traded: Silks and Steel, or Bear Skin and Crude Iron. Does anyone else think that Mannfred originally came from Cathy?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Is this info from the _Return of Nagash_ novel or from the new rulebook??


----------



## Words_of_Truth

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Is this info from the _Return of Nagash_ novel or from the new rulebook??


The nagash rule book which is split into two books between lore and rules, not the novel.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Words_of_Truth said:


> The nagash rule book which is split into two books between lore and rules, not the novel.


Cool. Shame I seem to find it on the games workshop site. Must be sold out.


----------



## Vaz

http://1d4chan.org/wiki/The_End_Times

Might be useful for anyone. This is a brilliant read and summation.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Vaz said:


> http://1d4chan.org/wiki/The_End_Times
> 
> Might be useful for anyone. This is a brilliant read and summation.


Epic. Nothing on that page that isn't epic.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Is this with the new glottkin stuff?


----------



## Vaz

I think there is some stuff. RE Karl Franz vs Otto Glott, and Kurt Helborg's end game.


----------



## Asamodai

I am so pumped about the End Times right now. I started doing some research on this a couple of days ago, mostly looking for more information about the rumoured Elves book (which I have found is likely to be titled End Times: Khaine >.<)

So far the storyline seems great, even from the summarised snippets I've read. I'm gutted about Eltharion though. He was my favourite High Elf character. Although that was really more in his (seemingly retconned) blind swordmaster guise. I had hoped the End Times would mean war between the High and Dark Elves with a reinstatement of that bit of lore and a new model but oh well.

I'm really excited about the possibilities regarding the Elves. I'm feeling pretty sure the Widowmaker is going to get drawn. It's kind of a case of whether it will be Tyrion or Malekith to do so though (I've read some people say it'll be Teclis but I seriously doubt it). 

The thing now though is that it makes want to start a High Elf army right now, and at the same time I want to wait to see how it plays out and make a fluffy End Times army.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Asamodai said:


> I'm really excited about the possibilities regarding the Elves. I'm feeling pretty sure the Widowmaker is going to get drawn. It's kind of a case of whether it will be Tyrion or Malekith to do so though (I've read some people say it'll be Teclis but I seriously doubt it).
> 
> The thing now though is that it makes want to start a High Elf army right now, and at the same time I want to wait to see how it plays out and make a fluffy End Times army.


I feel the same cannot wait for this!!Have to start painting up my HE force. If you want to start a new HE army you can still get the core units (spearmen, archers etc) Still debating whether to go down to my GW store and get the new Glottkin book...........


----------



## Asamodai

LokiDeathclaw said:


> I feel the same cannot wait for this!!Have to start painting up my HE force. If you want to start a new HE army you can still get the core units (spearmen, archers etc) Still debating whether to go down to my GW store and get the new Glottkin book...........


Yeah but the question is how to paint them!

I was going to do them as mostly Yvresse troops under Eltharion. Now though I'm thinking of painting up my Spearmen as Revenants of Khaine and doing mostly Nagarythe troops. But I don't know!

I read that Calador has seceded from the Phoenix throne and that future actions of Tyrion and Teclis may make the High Elves seem much less heroic then they have previously been. What if I then decide I want to do an all Caledor army?

Are, waiting for this is going to kill me. Will have to just keep painting Raven Guard until I get answers.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Asamodai said:


> . I'm feeling pretty sure the Widowmaker is going to get drawn


im not up on elves lore whats the widowmaker?


----------



## Vaz

The widowmaker is the ultimate godslaying weapon. Forged by a master craftsgod (Vaul) who was crippled by another (Khaine) in battle and forced to serve him by crafting weapons of untold power, the widowmaker was so powerfuk that it enhanced the elves unto parody if what they once were, cursing the entire race - certain aspects, such as their haughtiness (as in the high elves), bloodthirstiness (as in the dark elves/naggarothi), and isolationist (the asrai). 

In addition those of the bloodline of aenario (the guy who drew it) were cursed - so much si that when Tyrion cuckoloded the ultimate ruler of the elves the phoenix king with the high priestess/spiritual leader the everqueen, he passed hus cursed blood onto his child, who was then sacrificed to bring about thw revirth of nagash - who himself is cursed by the widowmaker and weaker than he should have been.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Asamodai said:


> Future actions of Tyrion and Teclis may make the High Elves seem much less heroic then they have previously been.


I now believe that Tyrion will draw the Widowmaker when he learns that Teclis allowed and aided the kidnapping of his daughter and then made sure that she would die horribly. The result will be civil war between the Elves who side with Tyrion and the Elves who side with Teclis, while the Phoenix King and the Everqueen continue to try and save the world, Tyrion's anger and Teclis's self-righteousness will push it further towards the edge of oblivion.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

I've seen somewhere that the Phoenix King is dead and the Everqueen is currently in Athel Loren.

Sure this is largely speculative at this point but I wouldn't count on either of them being any use to Ulthuan. 

I like your ideas though. I'm kind of expecting Malekith and Tyrion to duel over the sword. Even if they reached some tenuous alliance, and even if Tyrion knew drawing the sword would damn him, I think he'd take it over risking what Malekith may do with it.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Asamodai said:


> I've seen somewhere that the Phoenix King is dead and the Everqueen is currently in Athel Loren.
> 
> Sure this is largely speculative at this point but I wouldn't count on either of them being any use to Ulthuan.
> 
> I like your ideas though. I'm kind of expecting Malekith and Tyrion to duel over the sword. Even if they reached some tenuous alliance, and even if Tyrion knew drawing the sword would damn him, I think he'd take it over risking what Malekith may do with it.


The info in _Nagash_ says that Finubar is currently meditating in the Tower of Heaven, looking for a way to ensure the Elves survive the End Times. Teclis and Tyrion are directing the Asur in his and the Everqueen's abscence.

I think that Malekith will play a role in things to come, but he won't be why Tyrion draws Widowmaker. It will be hate. Pure and uncompromising hate, and that hate will be directed at the traitor who sold his daughter to monsters who tortured and murdered her for her power. Tyrion loved Alarielle enough to sire Aliathra with her, and he clearly loved his little girl enough that he was prepared to risk Ulthuan and the Asur just so he could have a chance to rescue her. When he finds out that it was his own twin who damned her... in my opinion even Malekith's hatred for the Asur will pale in comparison to Tyrion's hate for Teclis. He will stop caring that Widowmaker will damn the Asur, draw it for a dark purpose, and fulfill the Curse of Aenarion.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

Lord of the Night said:


> The info in _Nagash_ says that Finubar is currently meditating in the Tower of Heaven, looking for a way to ensure the Elves survive the End Times. Teclis and Tyrion are directing the Asur in his and the Everqueen's abscence.
> 
> I think that Malekith will play a role in things to come, but he won't be why Tyrion draws Widowmaker. It will be hate. Pure and uncompromising hate, and that hate will be directed at the traitor who sold his daughter to monsters who tortured and murdered her for her power. Tyrion loved Alarielle enough to sire Aliathra with her, and he clearly loved his little girl enough that he was prepared to risk Ulthuan and the Asur just so he could have a chance to rescue her. When he finds out that it was his own twin who damned her... in my opinion even Malekith's hatred for the Asur will pale in comparison to Tyrion's hate for Teclis. He will stop caring that Widowmaker will damn the Asur, draw it for a dark purpose, and fulfill the Curse of Aenarion.
> 
> 
> LotN


Half of me hopes you're right and half hopes you're wrong.

The latter half doesn't want Ulthuan to be torned apart by civil war while a daemonic horde assaults it's borders.

The other half thinks that'd be sooo cool!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ok I have finished _The Fall of Altdorf_, and goddamn!! In the final pages of this book, it doesn't matter if you play Chaos, Skaven, Dark Elves, Orcs or Beastmen. As a human being, you can't help but glory in what happens in that last chapter before the epilogue, it's one of the most epic events in all of Warhammer. I think it can be summed up like this; 'Humanity finally gives Chaos the middle finger and says enough.' 

I will compile the notable events by factions involved;

Bretonnia
-King Louen Leoncouer was revealed to have survived his battle with Mallobaude and returned, only to find himself dethroned. Speaking with the Lady of the Lake he decided to lead an Errantry Crusade into Altdorf to support the Empire. He and his army managed to make great gains, and Louen himself fought and slew Ku'gath the Plaguefather with the aid of a Sister of Shallya, however he was killed afterwards by Festus the Leechlord. His soul then joined Karl Franz's as he ascended.
-The Hippogryph Beaquis was killed fighting Ku'gath.
-It is hinted that the Lady of the Lake and Shallya might be the same God. Either way the Lady is fighting her own war, and though heartbroken at the death of her favourite servant, she is still a potent force in the world.

The Empire
-Marienburg and Carroburg have been levelled by the Glottkin. Talabheim's status is unknown as is Middenheim's. And the Stir has been practically emptied by Vlad von Carstein, ironically to gather undead warriors to support the Empire at Altdorf.
-It's speculation here, but with the ravaging and corruption of most of the Empire's forests, it seems as if Taal is out of the game.
-Kurt Helborg is dead, slain by Otto Glott in a final epic duel.
-Ludwig Schwarzhelm, Luthor Huss and Valten are still MIA from the battle against Crom the Conquerer and Walach Harkon. Ghal Maraz is with Valten. Elector Countess Emmanuelle von Liebwitz fought at Altdorf and her status is unknown, as is the fate of two other Electors.
-Karl Franz was slain by Otto Glott at the Altar of Sigmar, and in doing so Otto fulfilled a prophecy that allowed Karl Franz to ascend. The spirit of every Emperor and every human hero, even non-Imperials, has gathered in Karl Franz who has become something more than human. With a single gesture he annihilated the Glottkin in a wave of golden, burning light and with them every single Chaos tainted soul in Altdorf, an army that was described as being immensely bigger than Asavar Kul's legendary horde, and every single undead and Daemon as well. Altdorf was also cleansed by the light, banishing Nurgle's influence from the mortal world for now.
-Altdorf is destroyed. The Emperor's Palace still stands, as does the Temple of Shallya, and likely some other structures of note, but the city itself is rubble and will likely never be rebuilt.

Warriors of Chaos
-The Glott Brothers are dead, and because they were killed at the Altar of Sigmar, their souls are trapped there and can never return to Nurgle.
-None of the Glottkin's army survived the rebirth of Karl Franz. Three armies that together were so large that even Asavar Kul's horde paled in comparison have been annihilated.
-Festus the Leechlord snuck into Altdorf and raised Ku'gath the Plaguefather, but when Louen Leoncouer slew the Daemon Festus finally entered the battle and fatally wounded the former King of Bretonnia. He was then turned into a tree by Vlad von Carstein moments before he could deal the final blow. It is unknown if Festus's soul managed to reach Nurgle, but given the manner of his death and the nature of his killer, I doubt it.
-Nurgle's power is confirmed to have skyrocketed due to the rise in necromancy, misery and death across the world. He is now the strongest Chaos God, though how the death of practically every powerful servant he had and the banishment of his most powerful Daemons will affect that has yet to be seen.

Vampire Counts
-Walach Harkon is very very dead. Needless to say, pissing off Vlad was not a good idea.
-Vlad von Carstein's goals have been revealed. He plans on becoming the Elector Count of Sylvania and joining the Empire, though how that will go down with Karl Franz Ascended has yet to be seen, he also wants to search the Reikland for Isabella's corpse so that he can raise her. Vlad himself destroyed the notable town of Wurtbad and depopulated the Stir to add to his army. He fought at Altdorf and was responsible for the deaths of Festus the Leechlord and very nearly Otto Glott, but alas made the mistake of licking a drop of Otto's tainted blood from his sword in a reflexive gesture. He was forced to retreat, but because of that survived the ascension of Karl Franz where his army did not.
-Mundvard the Cruel is dead, killed by Ethrac Glott as the Vampires attempted to defend the Imperial Palace.
-It has been revealed that Nagash's powers are not as great as he claims, as when Vlad told Nagash that Karl Franz was dead, Nagash revealed that a veil hung over Franz's fate and that even he couldn't see through it.


An epic book from start to finish. The End Times is getting more and more exciting with each new piece of information we get. I can't wait for book three, to see how the Elves are doing. Here's hoping that the rumour about them finally proving they are not a race of good is wrong.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

Sounds awesome. I read the bit about Karl Franz elsewhere. There's a thread in the Rumours section with a (poor) leaked picture of his Ascended rules.

The real surprise is Vlad though. He wants to join the Empire!? It's very rare you ever see 'evil' characters turn to 'good', it's practically always the other way around.


----------



## kickboxerdog

not sure but in the new gotrek book dosent it say vlad was sent to help the empire by nagash to help stem chaos? does it expand on this in the new book?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

He does help them, but first he kills as many humans as he can so he can raise them to do as he says.

Story is getting a little weird with Karl Franz, also what's the point of Valten being about if Karl Franz ends up becoming the embodiment of Sigmar. Every time I think I have my army down something new pops up.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Behold, The God-King;










And His Wrath;













Words_of_Truth said:


> He does help them, but first he kills as many humans as he can so he can raise them to do as he says.
> 
> Story is getting a little weird with Karl Franz, also what's the point of Valten being about if Karl Franz ends up becoming the embodiment of Sigmar. Every time I think I have my army down something new pops up.


The clue is Valten's title, The Herald of Sigmar. Valten is Karl Franz's champion and herald.



Asamodai said:


> The real surprise is Vlad though. He wants to join the Empire!? It's very rare you ever see 'evil' characters turn to 'good', it's practically always the other way around.


Vlad has most definitely NOT turned good, he is still a cruel vampiric despot who wishes to see the strong rule and the weak put in their place as their servants/food. He wishes to become an Elector Count so that his rule over Sylvania is recognized and he can put his mind to better things than waging war against the Empire for a country that's... well a shithole. Even he admits that. And on the road to help the Empire at Altdorf he murders thousands of Imperial citizens to grow his army, the notable town of Wurtbad has been levelled and all the towns/villages along the Stir have been depopulated.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

Lord of the Night said:


> Behold, The God-King;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And His Wrath;


Epic.



Lord of the Night said:


> Vlad has most definitely NOT turned good, he is still a cruel vampiric despot who wishes to see the strong rule and the weak put in their place as their servants/food. He wishes to become an Elector Count so that his rule over Sylvania is recognized and he can put his mind to better things than waging war against the Empire for a country that's... well a shithole. Even he admits that. And on the road to help the Empire at Altdorf he murders thousands of Imperial citizens to grow his army, the notable town of Wurtbad has been levelled and all the towns/villages along the Stir have been depopulated.
> 
> 
> LotN


That's much more believable than it first sounded. Thanks for straightening it out.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Is the Dark Elf/High Elf book confirmed yet? I heard it could be called Malekith but I recently heard it might now be called Khaine.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is the Dark Elf/High Elf book confirmed yet? I heard it could be called Malekith but I recently heard it might now be called Khaine.


http://natfka.blogspot.fr/2014/10/the-endtimes-widowmaker-and-book-iii.html






Rumours atm, but rumours that are likely true.


LotN


----------



## locustgate

I haven't touched ends time because I dislike the idea of Nagash binding all undead to his will, but YES ELVES CAN BECOME VAMPIRES!!!!! SO MANY FRIGGING CONVERSIONS! Sorry. Haven't been able to afford or borrow (mainly do to the fact I'm the guy everyone borrows fantasy stuff from, I'm my groups lore master) a copy of the End times books, but doesn't the end times begin hundreds of years after the rule book. Anyone know if the end times VC models will become part of the next ed, 9th (?), or will they expand the 9th ed rule book to contain the end times timeline.....sigh please no I don't want to rethink my entire VC, still wip, fluff? Or my pessimism coming true and this being the death knell of WFB?


----------



## Vaz

They've grown up past the stage of squatting armies I think. Kislev hasn't existed as a true since 5th edition, or maybe even 4th, while Dogs of War lasted until Ravening Hordes 5th>6th transition. The Storm of Chaos 6th edition campaign has pretty much only removed the Slayer Army options - the Goblin Hewer and the Doomseekers being the few with dedicated, now unusable models (although still available as unit fillers and an Organ Gun counts as). Others had to be converted - Merwyrm, Anointed of Slaanesh etc, so GW don't really care about that.

Since then, there have been only non-model units dropped, and others added (e.g Troglodytes, Warshrines etc). They are not going to invest thousands (£325K for a land raider sized plastic kit, $500K+) in moulds of new kits, simply so that they'll drop it next.

There has been a large number of 40K-style 6th/7th edition changes brought over - such as encouraging big centrepiece units at all levels (before, big monsters were usually over points limits allowed - usually requiring 2K minimum to play games, now with 50% lords, and combined profiles (presumably something that will carry over into next edition), they are a lot more resilient), Obstacles are gaining rules similar to fortifications - hopefully being able to purchase defenses makes them more a part of the army, Summoning Spells (originally in Storm of Magic, it didn't go down too well due to Storm of Magic being a piece of shit - now we have Raise Dead spells, and Reign of Chaos which summons Daemons and Heralds).

These are as game changing as 6th edition beastmen's ambush rule, and are a testing bed, a Beta test if you want, as I see it. This allows them to say "oh that was an End Times "Campaign" specific rule"


----------



## locustgate

Vaz said:


> These are as game changing as 6th edition beastmen's ambush rule, and are a testing bed, a Beta test if you want, as I see it. This allows them to say "oh that was an End Times "Campaign" specific rule"


Soooo...it's safe to go ahead and tell my Catholic side of the family to get me warhammer stuff, it won't be just cool retro minis in a year or 2.


----------



## Vaz

If I'm wrong tell them I'm a protestant and all my words were lies from the devil worshippers. Got to admit, I'm not entirely sure over the role of models like Glottkin and Nagash, as those are entirely new levels and size of character models (Nagash is 20cm + tall) - roughly about 2/3rds of a wraithknight, or slightly smaller than a GW Knight-Titan if that helps - something that's brand new to warhammer - and yet the latter is in 40K.


----------



## locustgate

Vaz said:


> If I'm wrong tell them I'm a protestant and all my words were lies from the devil worshippers. Got to admit, I'm not entirely sure over the role of models like Glottkin and Nagash, as those are entirely new levels and size of character models (Nagash is 20cm + tall) - roughly about 2/3rds of a wraithknight, or slightly smaller than a GW Knight-Titan if that helps - something that's brand new to warhammer - and yet the latter is in 40K.


Don't worry my Catholic side of the family is very open.....the mormon side......lets just say there is a reason I generally have 2 Christmas lists, and it's not cuz I have 2 Christmases. So I'm taking that has there's a high chance there's going to be a 9th (?) ed.

Also what date does the end time 'start'?


----------



## Vaz

IC2522 is the year in which Nagash rises, IIRC. 2523 in the following year is the Glottkin, Nurgle Lieutenants of Archaon speeding down into the Empire to weaken it in preparation for Chaos to attack Nagash. Despite the Game of Thrones-esque kill count of named characters, there are several "killed" characters - namely Grom the Paunch, Azhag the Slaughterer, Gorbad Ironclaw, Vlad, and Isabella already existing in Fantasy before the end times.


----------



## locustgate

Vaz said:


> IC2522 is the year in which Nagash rises, IIRC. 2523 in the following year is the Glottkin, Nurgle Lieutenants of Archaon speeding down into the Empire to weaken it in preparation for Chaos to attack Nagash. Despite the Game of Thrones-esque kill count of named characters, there are several "killed" characters - namely Grom the Paunch, Azhag the Slaughterer, Gorbad Ironclaw, Vlad, and Isabella already existing in Fantasy before the end times.


A GoT kill count is under stating, from what I've read so far the number of Characters killed out numbers those of the main chars. THough if you add in the supporting chars then......yeah I think the only thing that would get close to a kill count of got is the Bible. 

Book 1:1
Book 2:3
Book 3:1
Book 4:1....maybe 2

This is counting net changes.


----------



## Vaz

I think you need to recount those who were killed in the books. Pretty much anyone who is anyone has been killed or ascended and entire countries that have survived for the last 30 years of writing in near unchanged status has been changed.

It is like hearing in 30k that Ultramar has been destroyed, Cadia has been hit by the Planet Killer, and that the Chaos Legions are knocking on terras door - only that the still living Primarchs have returned, and Abaddon has been changed into Horus Reborn at the expense of guillimans life following ultramar.


----------



## Haskanael

Vaz said:


> Pretty much anyone who is anyone has been killed or ascended


makes me wonder if they have taken a page from Game of Thrones.


----------



## Nordicus

Vaz said:


> It is like hearing in 30k that Ultramar has been destroyed, Cadia has been hit by the Planet Killer, and that the Chaos Legions are knocking on terras door - only that the still living Primarchs have returned, and Abaddon has been changed into Horus Reborn at the expense of guillimans life following ultramar.


That is.... A surprisingly accurate comparison!


----------



## locustgate

Haskanael said:


> makes me wonder if they have taken a page from Game of Thrones.


Again end times has passed GoT, books, though alot of the main characters are dead their kingdoms are still in existence. While in End Times Like Vaz said.......shit has gone to shit in a hand basket with a nurgling holding a void missile....how it got a void missile in WFB and in a basket I have no clue....but CHAOS GODS!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Which Von Carstein is going to survive do you think? I prefer Vlad tbh, at least he has humour and a sense of his limits, Mannfred is to arrogant and idiotic.


----------



## Vaz

'Hi, my name is Vlad, lets lick the essence of Chaos off my sword' you mean?

I can see Vlad attempting to destroy Nagash, as he realises that he will never see Isabella again (because of course Nagash is going to give up his 'loyalty card' with Vlad).

Abhorash is sitting pretty, and there is fanwishing that he is the immortal dragon emperor of Cathay (conspicuous in absence of mention), but I can't see that. Mannfred is too inthrall to the will of Nagash, and to throw the 'I am your father' trope, will side with Nagass, but is kille by Vlad,,but Vlad is killed by Nagash/Arkhan. I think that now vampires turning to Chaos is a thing, ever resilient Vlad will become one with Nurgle, who will raise Issy. Maybe Khorne/Slaanesh brings back Konrad (conspicuous in absense again).


----------



## locustgate

I'm not really a fan of the End Times fluff, the minis though are gorgeous enough I would commit adultery in a heartbeat.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I wish they'd introduce a Strigoi figure, I mean it would be cool if after all this a prominent strigoi figure rises to take advantage of the power vacuum from all the deaths that have occurred and yet to happen.

I don't mind some blurring of the lines, but to much of vampires turning to chaos, empire/elves ending up with vampire counts etc is to much, at the moment we already have a female elf vampire, the former supreme wizard becoming a necromancer, a khorne blood dragon vampire and maybe even a chaos tomb king. I figure some elves will switch sides soon to.

I dunno its getting a bit over the top, there's so much going on atm that apart from getting the books it's putting me off buying any fantasy as I dunno what the hell is going to happen and once the series ends we'll have to deal with the outcome.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Vaz said:


> 'Hi, my name is Vlad, lets lick the essence of Chaos off my sword' you mean?


I think that Vlad will survive and that Mannfred is doomed. The reason? Mannfred thought that resurrecting Nagash was a good idea and that he'd be able to control him... 

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TooDumbToLive

And Vlad only licked Otto's blood as a reflex action because that is how he feeds all the time, Vlad never takes from the vein, he kills his prey and then licks the blood from his blade. A simple reflex action that nearly cost him his unlife.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

I'll reread it, but it didn't come across that way while reading initially. Then again, I never really rated Vlad as much of a threat as he made out - Mannfred and Konrad seemed more dangerous as a whole but its been a while since I've read Vampire History (I'm syill annoyed that Liber Necris was ignored).


----------



## locustgate

Lord of the Night said:


> And Vlad only licked Otto's blood as a reflex action because that is how he feeds all the time, Vlad never takes from the vein, he kills his prey and then licks the blood from his blade. A simple reflex action that nearly cost him his unlife.
> 
> 
> LotN


That reminds me from Billy and Mandy "Dracula don't suck Dracula scrapes then licks. Scrape then lick." I think I smell innuendo there.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Konrad wasn't that powerful, just insane, he had to use loads of necromancers cause his vampiric powers were weak, he eventually had his head cut off by the Count of Marienburg after being held down by a Dwarf Thane. As far as I recall Vlad only failed before because the Grand Theogonist threw himself and Vlad off the Altdorf walls impaling them both on the spikes below.


----------



## Vaz

Eh, Vlad - took 10 years to secure his position, sent parties to recover Warpstone, began the Vampire Wars.

Fought at Essen Ford, defeated an army of Talabecland, lost his head to the Empire General despite being captured - returned later by virtue of his ring. Went to Middenheim - battle of Schwartzhafen - killed by Jerek Kruger. Returned later by virtue of his ring - but couldn't attack Middenheim, so left them to their own devices in the city. "Ravaged" Middenland, to make more zombies. Attacked Hochland and Ostland - but was killed at Bluthof again - again came back due to his ring. Bogenhafen Bridge, was killed again by a Cannonball. Returned once more - attacked Altdorf, had his ring stolen, attacked, was killed, risen by Nagash, but now somehow has his ring again.

Killed on 5 different occasions. Destroyed 3, maybe 4 provinces.

Konrad - attacked Nuln/Wissenland, Averland, plus the Moot, recruited the Blood Knights, Destroyed Zhufbar, attacked by the combined forces of the Empire's claimants outside Middenheim (to get there, that's Talabecland, Stirland as well), and fought at Grim Moor - back in Sylvania.

That's 5-6 Provinces destroyed.

In terms of damage done, Konrad is inevitably the more dangerous one. His problem was that he wasn't the thinking kind, as was a bit insane.

This is where Nagash comes in. Nagash does the thinking, Konrad does the killing and leading. Raising undead? Not a problem. Not only is the land saturated with the risen dead, but those who are bound to Nagash's will can fill the same role. Konrad, with Nagash is more dangerous than Vlad with Nagash - mainly because Vlad is too clever (despite licking a plague-blood sword) to see what's going on.


----------



## Asamodai

Book 3, less than a week away! Well, from Pre-Orders anyway.

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/blog/blog.jsp?_requestid=2486329

:yahoo:


----------



## Vaz

How long until it's sold out this time?


----------



## Lord of the Night

And with the confirmation of book three in the near future, we have the first leaks about it. Warning; Your head may ASPLODE!!! from the awesomeness on these two pages.

http://s11.postimg.org/wt47j9djm/image.jpg

http://s29.postimg.org/67fl69qnq/image.jpg

To sum it up;




1. THE WIDOWMAKER IS DRAWN! THE AESTYRION HAS ARRIVED! PRAISE KHAINE!

2. The Gods will try to save the Elven race, will they succeed or fall with their children??

3. The Wood Elves are going right into the heart of Chaos on the most dangerous rescue mission ever.

4. The Shadow Warriors unite and are going to Fuck. Shit. Up.

5. Malekith has yet to realize how screwed he is as his rival becomes the embodiment of Khaine and his warriors desert in droves to join their God's champion.

6. Lots and lots and lots and LOTS of Elven heroes and villains are going to die.



LotN


----------



## Haskanael

shadow warriors you say, now I am interested


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

HOLY S**T!!!! I will be getting this book!!!


----------



## Lord of the Night

LokiDeathclaw said:


> HOLY S**T!!!! I will be getting this book!!!


I'd like to but i'll wait for the softback release. The only End Times book i'll be getting in hardback is the inevitable Skaven book.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

They are calling it the Randa Dandra, pretty sure that was the title for the 40k Eldar end of times...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Absolutely mind-bending theory from Fenris @ Black Library Bolthole, and one that I am stunned by since it could actually be the case;



Lord of the Night said:


> Fenris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-read Caledor's prophecy. Keep in mind there is a guy made of literal fire and literal stone running around now (or so it seems), are we still sure that it's the prophecy of Malekith's death? Could it be the prophecy of "Malekith does something right"?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Caledor Dragontamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lo, he shall rule with a dark hand and his shadow shall touch upon every land. Steel will be his skin and fire will be his blood, in hatred will he conquer all before him. No blade forged of Man, Dwarf or Elf shall endure him fear. Though will it come to pass that the firstborn son of noble blood shall rise to power. The child will be learned in the darkest arts and he will raise an army of terrible beasts. Thus will the Dark King fall, slain by neither blade nor arrow but by a sorcerous power of darkest magic and so shall his body be consumed in the flames and for all eternity burn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah... I had not thought of that. Damn, could the Dark King be Aestyrion?? Could Malekith be the dark sorcerer that will kill him and save the world from his darkness?? Now that would be a damn good twist.
> 
> 
> LotN
Click to expand...

Who here agrees?


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What is Aestyrion? Or could the prophecy refer to Nagash?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> What is Aestyrion? Or could the prophecy refer to Nagash?


Spoilers for the coming Warhammer: Khaine;



Aestyrion is Tyrion after he has become the Avatar of Khaine by drawing the Widowmaker.
 

And no, the Prophecy of Demise was uttered by Caledor Dragontamer after Aenarion drew the Widowmaker himself. It foretells an Elf that will become a Dark King, feared across the entire world, and who will have steel skin and fire in his blood. One day a Sorcerer of dark magic will rise up and kill him. Malekith has always assumed he is the king, the reason why he outlawed male sorcerers in Naggaroth, but as we can see now there may be another candidate for the Dark King, and while Malekith may be in this prophecy, it might not be in the role he expected.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Meanwhile, the wood elves ran out of jobs, so suicide into Archaons' Daemon army.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Gah I hope Tyrion doesn't get the short end of the stick, he's the one whose been wronged the most so far.


----------



## Vaz

Tyrions a fucking dick in a race of fucking dicks.


----------



## Asamodai

The sorcerer could also potentially be Teclis. Just because he's a high elf, don't think he hasn't studied the darker side of magic.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Problem I have atm is Malekith is a dick, Teclis is a dick and Tyrion hasn't been much of a dick, he's put his people first, had his daughter sacrificed by his very close brother and is having to hold off any invasion without much aid, now apparently it could be that he's the dark king and Malekith is the saviour? I'm pretty sure I dislike that a lot, but seeing as how they are screwing with everything so much it's probably going to happen, but I don't like it.

At this stage I want to know GW's end game with this end of times stuff, what are they building up to, I'm seriously questioning my choice of buying the first two hardbacks if the end up doing a glotkin and basically destroy everything right after.


----------



## Asamodai

Well that's just the kind of decision you'll have to make for yourself. It sounds like there will be army lists to represent both sides of the conflict. Personally right now I'm leaning towards Tyrion too but we'll see how that is after I've read the book.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Problem I have atm is Malekith is a dick, Teclis is a dick and Tyrion hasn't been much of a dick, he's put his people first, had his daughter sacrificed by his very close brother and is having to hold off any invasion without much aid, now apparently it could be that he's the dark king and Malekith is the saviour? I'm pretty sure I dislike that a lot, but seeing as how they are screwing with everything so much it's probably going to happen, but I don't like it.


Malekith's dick status is definitive, that's fact. But Teclis... I don't think so. Yes his decisions so far in the End Times have been harsh and cruel to those that have died as a result, but Teclis isn't doing this for the jollies. He's doing it because its the End Times, can you really blame him for being willing to sacrifice Aliathra to give the Elves a chance to survive as a race, to give the world a chance to beat Chaos once and for all?? It's a hard decision to make and someone has to make it, Tyrion would never be able to sacrifice his daughter, and we have yet to see exactly how this decision has affected Teclis. It might be that he's haunted by it, it was his niece after all.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Further news/rumours gathered from all over the place;

4d6 Winds of Magic from Storm of Magic
Casters automatically know all spells (loremaster). E.g Mannfred losing access to Loremaster makes sense ish if that's the case.
New Lore attributes limited to higher level casters
New spells for most lores, including rumours of Magic Item spell theft for goblins for example.

Essence of the Ghal maraz, granted to super saiyan sigmar/franz, stolen by a measly level 1 goblin shaman. Brilliant! Just a shame Goblins are so shite anyway - especially if magic items refer to particular characters in regards to uniques - for example Festus Empowered ("At the beginning of each close combat phase Festus Empowered may either regain a single lost wound...) etc, which means that even should a goblin steal it.


----------



## Lord of the Night

The Curse of Khaine said:


> The End Times are coming. With Naggaroth besieged by the hordes of Chaos, the Witch King Malekith makes the decision to abandon the Land of Chill and make one final attempt to seize the throne of Ulthuan. As the druchii march upon the soil of their ancestral home once again, long-laid plans come to fruition and treachery blooms, bringing Malekith closer than ever to his goal. All that stands in the Witch King’s way is the Regent of Ulthuan, Prince Tyrion, and the darkness within Malekith’s own soul, the call of the Curse of Khaine.


Synopsis for End Times: The Curse of Khaine by Gav Thorpe. All I can say is good god, the Druchii are abandoning Naggaroth?? Malekith is betting everything on this, can't wait to see how it turns out.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Just got this in an email and it already appears to be sold out.

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Warhammer-Khaine-Limited-Edition


----------



## Vaz

Oh fuck. Gav Thorpe? Please tell me GW hasn't forgiven him for the fuck up that was 6th ed Dark Elves? Almost as bad as Alessio's Skaven.

Urgh.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Just read the extract teaser for The Curse of Khaine and it's a cracking read. Already a monumental truth that turns what was already a pivotal event into an incredibly pivotal event has been revealed in less than two chapters;



It is revealed that in the momentous scene when the princes of Ulthuan elect Bel Shanaar as Phoenix King instead of Malekith, over Morathi's protests, there was another party involved. Chaos. They clouded the minds of the assembled princes so that they wouldn't choose Malekith, because if the Elves had chosen Malekith as Aenarion's successor, it would have led to the demise of the Chaos Gods...

Yes. Malekith would have defeated Chaos once and for all.


Damn... it's the little moments and changes that truly shake the world.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I just don't know any more, that sounds poor.

Edit: By poor I mean it's get more and more "out there" as if they are just throwing any twist they can into it now, I'm genuinely worried how the fantasy world and game is going to end up after all this, at first I was ok with the changes but the idea Malekith would of beaten Chaos and that he's not as evil as he's become, admittedly I actually liked him in the legends series up until the point where he's not chosen. I just have a hard time accepting he would of defeated chaos, the whole point of chaos is you can't defeat it, you can only stem the tide. Now it seems they are throwing tyrion under the bus, and turning Malekith "good". They already have done it I guess elsewhere, Gelt is now "evil" or just "misunderstood" or "crazy" Vlad isn't that bad a vampire, Arkhan felt emotion, I just don't know any more, it's making me nervous.


----------



## Vaz

Sounds utter fucking ridiculous. "because chaos"?

Chaos is meant to be this futile force that's ever creeping. That they're scared of a cursed sons doesn't actually make sense. Why not simply have his mother kill him?


----------



## Lord of the Night

I'll post the actual line here;



The Curse of Khaine said:


> One decision, poorly taken, and the defeat of the Chaos Gods was thrown away. One decision and the seeds were sown of a doom that was seven thousand years in the growing.
> It is a cruel trick of Chaos that prophecy so often becomes self-fulfilling.





Vaz said:


> Sounds utter fucking ridiculous. "because chaos"?
> 
> Chaos is meant to be this futile force that's ever creeping. That they're scared of a cursed sons doesn't actually make sense. Why not simply have his mother kill him?


Morathi has resisted Chaos for nearly seven thousand years, likely they knew that trying to get her to end him was a waste of time. Besides they didn't need Malekith dead, they just needed him to be passed over as Phoenix King.



Words_of_Truth said:


> By poor I mean it's get more and more "out there" as if they are just throwing any twist they can into it now, I'm genuinely worried how the fantasy world and game is going to end up after all this, at first I was ok with the changes but the idea Malekith would of beaten Chaos and that he's not as evil as he's become, admittedly I actually liked him in the legends series up until the point where he's not chosen. I just have a hard time accepting he would of defeated chaos, the whole point of chaos is you can't defeat it, you can only stem the tide. Now it seems they are throwing Tyrion under the bus, and turning Malekith "good". They already have done it I guess elsewhere, Gelt is now "evil" or just "misunderstood" or "crazy" Vlad isn't that bad a vampire, Arkhan felt emotion, I just don't know any more, it's making me nervous.


At what point has there been any indication that Malekith is good?? Here is a line from the book, early on;



The Curse of Khaine said:


> The spymaster’s tone irritated Malekith. Insolence. Not enough to warrant death, that would be wasteful, but in pressing times control had to be total. Censure needed to be swift and obvious. The Witch King gave the slightest of nods to Kouran, who knew well enough what his master required.
> 
> The captain smashed a gauntleted fist into Ezresor’s face, bloodying his nose and sending him flailing to the floor. Widening his stance ready for a kick, Kouran looked back to his king but received a shake of the head.
> 
> ‘Of course he is dead,’ said Malekith. ‘He is not stupid. He allowed the watch tower at Vartoth to fall and then compounded the error by leading a host of my warriors onto the glaciers to be slain by these hairy wretches from the Wastes. I am sure when the battle turned against him he threw himself on his own blade, or at least allowed one of the northmen to gut him like a pig, rather than face the fate he knew would await him in my dungeon.’


Malekith, I assure you, is still an evil dick.


As to his defeat of Chaos, I mis-explained the line a bit. What is says above is that Malekith being passed over as Phoenix King made a future where the Chaos Gods were defeated would not come to pass, how this is so, we don't know. It might have been Malekith that would had been responsible for their deaths, and while I do agree with you that now Chaos cannot be defeated, only stemmed, perhaps back then it was different. The Chaos Gods were newly arrived to the world in the time of Aenarion, perhaps their position wasn't very stable and if pressed, they might have had to abandon the world the way the Old Ones did in order to save themselves. Or maybe Malekith's reign would have sowed the seeds for their ultimate defeat in the End Times, there's no doubt that if Malekith had been king the Elven race would be vastly stronger than it is now, they might still rule the Old World and they would definitely be much greater in number and power than they are now; mainly because the Sundering would not have happened. Maybe this theoretical empowered Elven race and empire could have led the war against Chaos in the End Times and been victorious, but Malekith's actions when he was passed over made sure that this couldn't happen.

Just my theories.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

Two words.

Mind. Blown.


----------



## Vaz

You mean Morathi, that she-elf who set up the Cult of Pleasure? And who was already in thrall to Slaanesh prior to the coming of Aenarion - her being the entire reason that Morathi was born?

Nope. Fucking gav thorpe.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Who is he referring to in that passage with the spymaster, I hope they haven't killed off Malus.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Vaz said:


> You mean Morathi, that she-elf who set up the Cult of Pleasure? And who was already in thrall to Slaanesh prior to the coming of Aenarion - her being the entire reason that Morathi was born?
> 
> Nope. Fucking gav thorpe.


She might have allowed the worship of Slaanesh, but Morathi would not allow herself to be in thrall to anyone or anything. Morathi wanted Malekith to be Phoenix King, the Gods didn't. They obviously knew that they would never be able to get her to kill Malekith because it would have ruined everything that she wanted. And in the end, even the Chaos Gods can't force someone to do their bidding, they can bribe, persuade, cajole and use all manner of threats, but they can't actually subvert free will.



Words_of_Truth said:


> Who is he referring to in that passage with the spymaster, I hope they haven't killed off Malus.


He's talking about the guy that failed to keep Valkia and her horde back at the Watchtowers.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Slaanesh used Morathi to try and turn Aenarion. It doesn't make sense, whichever way you try to turn it. Morathi and Slaanesh are as interlinked with one another from the first ever appearance of her in history. Everything that she is and has become is because of Slaanesh.

If Slaanesh can't control her, or becomes displeased, she becomes a spawn, like the untold millions who have tried before. That's their ultimate thing. After all - thousand and one dark blessings? 

Eh, just back to the stupid Alith Anar bullshit back in Time of Legends things. I realise that GW is becoming a game changer here, but all the characters are the same. It's like saying that Karl Franz was never the emperor - the pas t hasn't been messed with, but here it has. Or he has completely ignored it.


----------



## MidnightSun

Isn't Morathi basically insane (properly insane, not regular Dark Elf insane) after her last attempt to break open the Vortex and unleash daemons all over the world went wrong? Eh, I don't really keep up with the Fantasy fluff as well as I should.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

My Dark Elf Force is already kind of Malekith aligned, I wanted an "evil" force but it seems they are drifting towards being on the moral high ground now, my thoughts are all over the place with this new information.


----------



## Asamodai

I don't think there'll be any moral high ground. I expect the Elves will become more like 40k Eldar.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ok I am reading The Curse of Khaine now, and have gathered as much info from Khaine that I can find on the net. Here is my list of events; (Prepare to be mindraped)

Dark Elves
-Naggaroth has been abandoned to Chaos, but the Dark Elves pretty much raped it before they left. They poisoned the soil, the water, the air, sacrificed every slave they had to ensure it would be haunted for all time, and left every plague they had behind. In short, Valkia won, but she got shit all for it.
-Malus Darkblade is dead. According to Teclis Tz'arkan took over his body and made him go POP! Tz'arkan then died fighting Tyrion the Avatar of Khaine. No word yet on what happened to Spite, but that crafty little reptile is probably still out there.
-The truth behind Malekith has been revealed. When Malekith originally entered the Flame of Asuryan the burns he suffered were not a rejection but rather a test, but when he leapt out of the flame he failed the test. Every Phoenix King since then has used mages to survive the flames, when in reality none bar Imrik of Caledor would have succeeded. Asuryan, angry about this, cursed the Phoenix Throne, all that would sit it from hence forth would suffer from crippling paranoia, guilt, or arrogance; which is why every Phoenix King since Bel Shanaar has sucked.
-Malekith leads the Dark Elves to Ulthuan and becomes the Eternity King after re-entering the Flames of Asuryan, but he has not been healed and is still a burnt wreck of a being. But he now bears the mantle of Asuryan's avatar as Aenarion was.
-Crone Hellebron stayed in the ruins of Har Ganeth and waged bloody warfare with the army of Valkia, but after hearing about Tyrion took all her followers to Ulthuan. She tried to usurp Morathi but when she realized that she wouldn't be able to, she sided with Malekith. I believe she survived to Athel Loren, but I am not sure.
-Lokhir Fellheart sided with Malekith for most of the war until the final battle when he defected to Tyrion. He fought at the Blighted Isle and was last seen being carried from the field back to the Black Ark of Blessed Dread. His end status is unknown.
-Morathi betrayed Malekith and sided with Tyrion in the War for Ulthuan due to her creepy infatuation with him, becoming his lover and chief advisor. She attempted to mess with the Vortex but failed and was taken personally by Slaanesh along with Caledor Dragontamer.

High Elves
-Teclis helped Malekith reach Ulthuan and helped him take over. He attempted to save Tyrion from himself but failed as Tyrion realized how manipulative Teclis is and that Teclis is responsible for Aliathra's death. Teclis then breaks apart the Vortex and with it the Winds of Magic, embodying it in eight individuals whom Teclis believes will be able to match the Chaos Gods and take the fight directly to them. He is last seen disappearing with Tyrion's body to parts unknown.
-Alarielle sided with Malekith after Tyrion attempted to have her become his Queen, which she saw would lead to nothing but ruin. She did weep for Tyrion however and only agreed to wed Malekith after he saved the Elves. Alarielle has also been named the Queen of the Wood Elves with Ariel/Isha's impending death, though now she is the Queen of the restored Elven race.
-Korhil of Chrace is dead. He sided with Tyrion in the war, but on seeing how far his friend had fallen attempted to steal the Widowmaker so that Tyrion would come to his senses. Morathi tracked him down and dragged him back to Tyrion. Needless to say, his death was not quick or easy.
-Imrik of Caledor has sworn himself to Malekith and helped him bring down the Eagle Gate and fought in many battles at Malekith's side. The Dragon Princes of Caledor are firmly in Malekith's camp.
-Tyrion, enraged by his brother's deception, his daughter's murder, and the fact that he must now bow to Malekith, draws the Widowmaker and becomes the Avatar of Khaine. All the Asur that refuse to bow to Malekith, including Aislinn the Sea-Lord and Korhil of Chrace, follow him as do the majority of the Disciples of Khaine who view him as the will of their God made manifest. Tyrion kills Tullaris Dreadbringer and Malus Darkblade in battle, and then later battles Orion whom he also kills, though Orion manages to give as good as he gets for a while. He eventually meets Imrik and Malekith in battle and nearly kills both of them, but is slain by Alith Anar with an arrow to the heart.
-Alith Anar kills Kouran Darkhand in battle but after seeing what Tyrion has truly become, swears loyalty to Malekith, but promises to kill him in a heartbeat if he ever even for a second believes that Malekith isn't putting the Elves first.
-Ulthuan is gone, the entire island has been reduced to rubble and ruin. The combined Elves escape through the World Roots with the magic of the Everqueen, though many are lost to the sinking of Ulthuan, and find refuge in Athel Loren, which welcomes the Elves as did it in the time before Chaos. It is revealed that the Elves as a race came from Athel Loren before Chaos arrived, and that is why it welcomed the Wood Elves originally, it was their home originally.
-Alarielle marries Malekith in the same symbolic marriage that she had with Finubar, though since Malekith is charred no child can ever come of the marriage.

Wood Elves
-Ariel and Orion are dead. Ariel is either dead or dying of the poison, and Orion was slain by Tyrion.
-At one point in his sojourn through the Realm of Chaos Araloth was aided by a giant knight in silver armour, who spoke a strange tongue, carried a great silver sword and shield, and was able to spit fire from his hands.... :grin: (Not much detail on this, will find out more asap.)
-Araloth's destination was revealed. The Goddess Lileath revealed the origins of the Warhammer world, it was a world colonized by Asuryan and his daughter, whom she reveals were actually Elves from another world swallowed by Chaos. There is a great cycle where Asuryan enters a world, creates life, his family brings strife and this strife allows Chaos to enter the world and eventually devour it. Lileath believes that the Warhammer world is screwed and so she imbues Araloth with divine power and sends him to a new world to create a new civilization of the Elves and to continue the cycle. Lileath plans to have Teclis, Malekith and Alarielle fight against Chaos until the bitter end as she thinks they will weaken Chaos and give Araloth and his future people more time before Chaos comes to destroy them.
-Athel Loren is now the home of the restored Elven race.

Worldwide
-With the Winds of Magic now embodied in other beings, the following beings are now avatars of magic and are capable of matching the Chaos Gods; Malekith - Shadow, Alarielle - Life, Nagash - Death, Karl Franz - Celestial, Teclis - Light. The Winds of Fire, Metal and Beasts are up for grabs.


So yeah. Woah...


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

So not only can I not buy the book, it also includes the most farfetched story GW has ever done and killed off the best Warhammer character they've ever written about (Malus), sod it I don't even want the book now.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> So not only can I not buy the book, it also includes the most farfetched story GW has ever done and killed off the best Warhammer character they've ever written about (Malus), sod it I don't even want the book now.


Bear in mind that what I am working with is the info from The Curse of Khaine, a novel where Malekith is the only POV, and scraps from teasers from Warhammer: Khaine.

Once I get my hands on a downloaded ecopy of the book I will post a more accurate transcript. But that said I don't see what is so far-fetched about the story.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

You think elves who have been warring with each other for hundreds of years and had friends and family members killed, mutilated, sacrificed, fed to monsters and all manner of horrible atrocities would simply put aside all those problems, ignore their natural arrogance they have and team up to bring down Tyrion who has been screwed over royally and tbh has a right to draw the Widowmaker? Heck he may even stop the chaos invasion, why must it be Malekith? In the process lets force the Wood Elves into the equation because they've literally had no impact on the world since forever apart from pissing about with Bretonnians. Also the most cliche ending ever with an arrow to the heart..

I hate it, I physically feel angry over what they've done now, at first I was quite ok with the early stories that revolved around the old world although some bits raised eye brows but this story along with the way they've distributed the book, the way it's been handled, have chipped a big hole in my love of Warhammer.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> You think elves who have been warring with each other for hundreds of years and had friends and family members killed, mutilated, sacrificed, fed to monsters and all manner of horrible atrocities would simply put aside all those problems, ignore their natural arrogance they have and team up to bring down Tyrion who has been screwed over royally and tbh has a right to draw the Widowmaker? Heck he may even stop the chaos invasion, why must it be Malekith? In the process lets force the Wood Elves into the equation because they've literally had no impact on the world since forever apart from pissing about with Bretonnians. Also the most cliche ending ever with an arrow to the heart...
> 
> I hate it, I physically feel angry over what they've done now, at first I was quite ok with the early stories that revolved around the old world although some bits raised eye brows but this story along with the way they've distributed the book, the way it's been handled, have chipped a big hole in my love of Warhammer.


No, which not all of them do. The ones who refuse to make peace with the Druchii join Tyrion who at first seems sane, by the time they realize he isn't, they've all been taken in by the Widowmaker and don't really have a choice anymore. But quite a few of the Elves manage to put their arrogance aside and do what is best for their continued survival. Admittedly there is some discord in TCoK, but it's low-key since the book focuses on Malekith's POV and is somewhat abbrieviated to fit the 350-page word count. But I imagine more focus will be given to the problems with integration in Khaine and the future lore for the Elves. One good example is at the start of the invasion when Malekith and the Dark Elves team up with the Dragon Princes of Caledor to destroy the Eagle Gate, it takes everything Teclis has to convince Imrik to side with Malekith and even then, many don't and thousands of Elves are killed in the battle. The lack of discord is helped by Malekith, who is convinced of the need to integrate both Elven factions together, ordering the Black Guard to torture any Druchii who commits violence against an Asur off the battlefield to death. And Teclis, who has been told by Lileath what to do, is convincing those around him that it is fate that Malekith be the Eternity King. But afterwards there is bound to be problems as these three cultures attempt to live together, but that is not the focus of the novel.

On Tyrion, yeah he got screwed over royally. But that's Warhammer, if you aren't getting screwed over in some way, then you're in the wrong setting. Teclis and Malekith and Imrik do try to get through to Tyrion, who by that point has become a monster, but ultimately when Aliathra died he stopped caring about the world and only wanted revenge on Teclis for his betrayal and Malekith for his evil actions in the past. As for why Malekith?? Because Lileath said so, maybe she was lying about that as well?? Who can say. But the fact that Tyrion did draw the Widowmaker, the sword that he was told would doom the Elves if it were ever drawn again, doesn't speak well of his chances against Chaos. 

On the Wood Elves, yeah they haven't had much to do, but that is the wider writers fault, not the End Times writers for this book. They've brought the Wood Elves into the End Times the best way they can in my opinion.

The arrow only got through because of a ***** in the Dragon Armour that Imrik left, and it was Alith Anar, the Shadow King, who fired it.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Who could the manifestations ne dyou reckon? 

Dwarfs, Ogres and Lizards are unaccounted for really. Alrik or Thorgrimm could be Metal, Lizards either KroqGar or Mazdamundi for Beasts, and Fire being Skrag the Slaughterer (burning hunger? Dunno even to me is kinda weak). Skrag could be beasts and Fire is the mummified slann with his final spell. Or even tehenhauin (sotek etc)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Dwarves would be most likely to have metal, Lizards could have beasts. If they are only "good" manifestations then Ogres maybe dubious but they do have Firebellies.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I don't know about Fire and Beasts, but my theory is that Metal will go to Balthasar Gelt and heal his damaged mind. His story will then become one of redemption as he tries to help the Empire that he betrayed.

Some people are theorizing that Archaon will inherit Fire but that seems highly unlikely since he already has Chaos magic. And since the Dwarves don't technically have Mages I doubt they would inherit one of the Aspects of Magic.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Words_of_Truth said:


> Dwarves would be most likely to have metal, Lizards could have beasts. If they are only "good" manifestations then Ogres maybe dubious but they do have Firebellies.


Ogres are considered neutral, as are the Undead Legion, and Nagash is Death Incarnate.

Infor the dwarves, if Old Thorek had still been around then maybe I'd have said him definately. Although they don't have mages, that is more of a choice. I don't WANT it to be gelt. It is nice to see the continual fall and dall again. It otherwise becomes too twee imho.

As for the dorfs getting magic, written from a gameplay perspective it gives them something new. Either the high king becoming magic (and maybe an even more massive split between the race as traditionalists, engineers or the supporters of their magic high king argue) or the ultimate irony of the ultratraditionalist alrik becoming the embodiment of magic.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Nagash didn't really receive his incarnation of death by chance though he went out and took it by force. I thought the idea of making people incarnates of a wind was that it would be put to good use against evil in general, so the individuals would have to be trust worthy, or am I just misunderstanding?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Nagash didn't really receive his incarnation of death by chance though he went out and took it by force. I thought the idea of making people incarnates of a wind was that it would be put to good use against evil in general, so the individuals would have to be trust worthy, or am I just misunderstanding?


Nagash did just take it on his own, which Teclis planned for. Teclis actually admits in the novel that his plan, involving Aliathra, was to weaken Nagash so that he is strong enough to help them fight the Chaos Gods, but not strong enough that if the Forces of Order win the End Times, they won't be able to get rid with Nagash afterwards. Teclis is firmly of the belief that even as the Avatar of Shyish, that Malekith, Alarielle and he himself can deal with Nagash easily.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Is any of this new lore making you rethink your armies of choice? Of the two I have, Tomb Kings and Dark Elves, the Tomb Kings have been gutted and the Dark Elves are a fragment of their former selves.


----------



## Vaz

Doesn't really fall into play for me - I play avoidance style WE - and the only thing I really miss is a heavy cavalry unit to really dish the pain when i charge - but Dragon Knights and Cold One Knights aren't that much more powerful compared to Wild Riders - 130pts for 15 WS5 s5 ap attacks versus 150pts for 5 WS5 S6 reroll 1's to wound attacks or 145pts for 10 WS5 S5 attacks? No competition.

Dark Riders being core are the only alternative option vs Glade Riders - Ellyrian Reavers are weaker glade riders (free armour piercing, but aren't forced to ambush), and cost the same with equal upgrades so irrelevant. Dark Riders 4+ save is okayish, but the shorter range isn't as good for avoidance lists. They can massively increase damage against a slower opponent, but they cost the same, so it's an easy swap if I need to test.

Waywatchers - up against Shades or Shadow Warriors. Shadow Warriors do nothing that neither Waywatchers or Shades don't do, while Shades have access to Great Weapons which gives them a decent armour hunting unit - but that's what the Waywatchers and the Wild Riders are for (who have the -3 to saves on the charge, rather than the -2 and losing ASF for the Shades. Shades can also take Khainite Assassin 

Sisters of Averlorn with a Handmaiden for Move and Fire S4 shooting, but at the same time, they're only 24" range, so it's actually a net loss over the longbows of Glade Guard (Sisters aren't actually skirmishers), and a lot more expensive as a result of requring the Handmaiden.

Warlocks are just no comparison to Sisters of the Thorn IMHO - especially as I'm using the Sisters as an anvil for a Caster.

Harpies however are yet another avoidance unit, and a classic unit drop. Scourgerunner Chariots might be capable of helping with Ogres or Monsters which are due to being taken much more often as a result of the expected combined profiles in 9th. But yes, my army doesn't really change much at all. Maybe the addition of a couple of flying units of Harpies to replace a some Glade Riders.

If I was playing another kind of wood elf list, it may be useful - say Glade Guard replaced by Black Guard or Swordmasters, or White Lions or Phoenix Guard for big blockers. If I was to create a big heavy combat block army, one of Black Guard with Kouran, a DElf BSB with Banner of Nagarythe and Alith Anar attached to another unit (High Elf or Wood Elf if desired - although an Unbreakable unit of White Lions with Banner of the World Dragon could be ace) would give you 3 Unbreakable units. Moranions Wayshard on High Elf Spears is okay to give a powerful ambushing anchor unit - but they're not exactly anything capable.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

How about lore wise though, with all this happening do you feel as if your armies "soul" has been ripped to pieces or are you ok with the outcome? For me I'm very disappointed now, I should of just stuck with Empire.


----------



## Vaz

Eh, Empire players are the most hard done to. They've lost I think it's 7 provinces, and most of their best generals and spiritual figureheads and best mages - Thyrus and Gelt are dead/missing/done their nut, while some of the greatest fortresses like Bogenhafen, Carroburg, Brass Keep etc are shattered, Nordland is wiped off the map, they've lost their Grand Theogonist and the most well known Warrior Priest, plus the Herald of Sigmar has gone missing along with the Ghal Maraz. Its alliance in the west is completely shattered - the Bretons a shell of themselves thanks to losing half of their duchys to the civil war, as well as the greatest king they've ever had (Gilles "died" before he could actually run the country), while the land is covered in the shattered remnants of the Greenskins, Undead Ghoulpacks and the Beastherds breaking free of Malagor completely rendering them to nothingness.

The Dark Elves - unless it's a Khainite/Pleasure cult army, then they've simply moved home. The Khainites and pleasure cults would be accepted into Tyrion's army.

In regards to the High versus Dark Elf rivalry, well, there are very few who still remember the time before the Sundering - Malekith and Morathi, plus a few out of the way Elves - most grew up hating one another.

Not sure what you're saying, honestly. The soul is still there.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What Gilles is dead to and Huss?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> What Gilles is dead to and Huss?


Gilles le Breton is alive, and Luthor Huss is currently MIA along with Valten and Ludwiz Schwarzhelm.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What I mean by soul is their "individuality" for example the tomb kings individuality is all but gone now, nagash runs them and the only individual that retains any aspect of the original character is Khalida.


----------



## Vaz

Words_of_Truth said:


> What Gilles is dead to and Huss?


Gilles died/faked his death and was resurrected/became the Green Knight - but Louen is dead after trying to take on Ku'gath and a supercharged Festus during the Siege of Altdorf, while Huss/Valten were scattered to the east following the Emperor's presumed death at the hands of Walach Harkon in the opening of the Glottkin novel. What I meant about Gilles was his original "death" following his 12 great battles and being hailed as the uniter. Although that wasn't really fair - he was still a lord of Bretonnia before and was King for the years in between.

Following the presumed death of Countess von Leibwitz during the 2525 Invasion of Altdorf, that leaves a shattered empire heartland and north coast, the merchant/city of learning (Nuln) without a leader and the only remaining powerful city state being Middenheim, and that is not only cut off at the top of a mountain, but at risk of Skaven attacks from the sewers and catacombs, and Graf Todbringer is a fairly pious follower of Ulric and unlikely to welcome Super Saiyan Sigmar.

In regards to the souls, there is enough individuality there. The Ghoul Knight in the Nagash novel said as much - wanting just the end of everything. Not the end of everything and an eternity of existence under Nagash, but an ACTUAL end to all existence, to see the world barren and lifeless. Meanwhile Settra is reborn, IIRC, and Prince Apophas is scattered into his swarm of constituent bugs. I cannot remember what happened to the Liche character or the Necrotect character, but they were never fun.

Khalida actively gave herself to Nagash.

However, soul-wise, it's kind of cool that this is happening, and seeing it happen and evolve personally - not only being an old throwback to the Undead army, but to have its own character behind it. In regards to the army, the Tomb Kings themselves I found were utter gash, and stuck in the rut of being the grumpy old guy at the end of the lane who shouted "get off my lawn" every once in a while someone tried to rob his strawberries. Now they've got a reason to actually exist, rather than being morbid emo little bitches sat there lamenting what Nagash did nearly 7000 years before.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

The countess is not dead she was rescued, she's even one of the counts that's bothering Kurt Helborg.


----------



## Vaz

Vaz said:


> Following the presumed death of Countess von Leibwitz during the *2525 Invasion of Altdorf*,


Notice the location. The invasion has happened. If Helborg died, it's likely she did as well.


----------



## Asamodai

It makes me see the Elves differently but they remain my favourite fantasy army. It changes how I would make up an army though. I'm not worried about tabletop prowess but from a fluff standpoint it adds whole new elements. I had enough trouble thinking of how I wanted to theme my army when it was just High Elves (almost as much as trying to pick a Space Marine Chapter), now it's tougher. I'm hoping once I actually manage to get a copy of the book things may become clearer to me.

Before reading this I thought that Teclis may have chosen to return to the Empire and take over from Gelt at the Collages of Magic. If that had been the case I'd have considered an Empire army instead but otherwise they just don't interest me.

On a slightly related note, here's a list of my favourite HE Characters in order and their current status:-

Eltharion the Blind - Retconned
Teclis - Missing
Korhil - Dead
Eltharion the Grim - Dead
Tyrion - Dead

So that hasn't gone too well for me ¬.¬


----------



## Vaz

Heh, my favourite one was Imrik, was sad he was cut from the High Elves 7th. Was a bit disappointed with his showing as a petulant little bitch in Book 1, but after reading that, I'm liking that he went out with a bang.


----------



## bass4819

For a Wood Elves fan, having just read the Orion series, I hated the Khaine book. It was basically a Malekith monologue. Orion, greatest hero of the wood elves battles Tyrion and dies, but it all happens in one sentence. Not even taking place in the battle. He's just a report given to Malekith, never actually seen in the book. Meanwhile the elves go to Athel Loren because "Athel Loren will welcome us, it always has." Which is... Incorrect. To say the least. It felt like the author had never read or heard anything about Wood Elves, but got to change their entire dynamic. That said I enjoyed the first two End Times books quite a bit.


----------



## Vaz

Welcome to Gav Thorpe.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Some more info from Khaine, regarding Araloth's rescue mission;



4chan said:


> Lileath sends Araloth and Kalara on a dangerous journey; deep into the Realm of Chaos, to seek out Nurgle's mansion and rescue Shallya. During their travels, they form an alliance with a somewhat crazed human scholar who has evidently been given free reign to roam the Realms of Chaos unmolested - possibly Richter Kless, author of the Liber Chaotica. With his assistance, Araloth makes a brief foray into the Crystal Maze of Tzeentch and rescues an imprisoned sorcerer, who lends his sorcerous powers to their journey. Their group completes itself with the addition of a strangely accented giant-statured human, a knight in brilliant silver armor - this may be Kaldor Draigo. Together, they finally reach Nurgle's mansion, where the knight sacrifices himself to distract the guardian daemons so that the others can sneak into Nurgle's pox-kitchen. There, they rescue Shallya, but only with a sacrifice; Kalara has to remain behind and serve as the poxfulcrum, the daemon tester of Nurgle's plagues, or else Nurgle will realise that the goddess has been stolen from him. As the quartet leave, the sorcerer betrays Araloth, only to be swallowed whole by a beast of Nurgle that Araloth took pity on during their initial travels. The scholar deceives the daemonic beast into leaving without accidentally killing "its friend Araloth", bids the Wood Elf and the weakened deity adieu, then happily wanders off into the Realms of Chaos again, even as Araloth returns to Lileath's side.


Cool. That in itself could be a novel; Araloth , Richter Kless and Kaldor Draigo teaming up to rescue Shallya from Nurgle's realm. I suspect that the author however has mixed up Isha and Shallya. Not sure who the Sorcerer is, but I suspect he is somebody of note, or who the hell Kalara is.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

Further information to come...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Asamodai said:


> Further information to come...


I have quite a few questions, but i'll settle for this one to start with; Who the hell does Lokhir Fellheart side with??


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

Lord of the Night said:


> I have quite a few questions, but i'll settle for this one to start with; Who the hell does Lokhir Fellheart side with??
> 
> 
> LotN


I haven't got far into the first book yet but the short answer based on the Army lists in the second book is...



Tyrion


----------



## Lord of the Night

Asamodai said:


> I haven't got far into the first book yet but the short answer based on the Army lists in the second book is...
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion


Really?? Huh, that's odd placement number two.

Fellheart, a corsair and piratical reaver, sides with Tyrion, while Hellebron, a Khaine fanatic, sides with Malekith. I would have thought that Fellheart would side with the more earthly-concerns Malekith and Hellebron would side with the avatar of her god.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

Actually, strangely, Hellebron isn't in the army list for the Astyrion or the Host of the Phoenix King, only the Host of the Eternity King. Don't know why yet.


----------



## Asamodai

Ok, so this has taken somewhat longer to get moving then I thought. It took a couple of weeks to get through the book, then it was Christmas and blah de blah. Now though, I'll try to provide you all with the greatly abridged version of the events of Khaine. I'm going to do it in lots of small chunks because theres a lot of information.

Obviously I shouldn't have to mention how spoilerific this is but just in case, BIG SPOILERS IF YOU WANT TO READ THE BOOK YOURSELF!





The Story starts before the rise of Nagash with the daemonic invasions on Ulthan and Naggaroth.

*Ulthuan:*

Ulthuan is being invaded by the forces of Slaanesh led by the daemon N'Kari. Almost as soon as the daemon attack, Finubar retreats to his chambers and locks himself away while Alarielle leaves for Athel Loren.

Without the leadership of their King and Queen, the High Elves begin the fall into disarray. Imrik declares that a new Phoenix King should be crowned and it is clear he believes that it should be himself. Prince Tyrion opposes him and with support from court, becomes Regent of Ulthuan.

Enraged Imrik and Caledor secede from the Ten Kingdoms. 

Under Tyrion's leadership, the High Elves begin to push back the daemons. As his armies push north, Tyrion becomes more and more reckless. Eventually he reaches the Tower of Hoeth, which is besieged by a Daemonic army led by N'Kari himself. Tyrion is almost slain by N'Kari, but is saved by Korhil who cuts off one of his arms before Phoenix Guard arrive and drive him away.

With access to the Tower of Hoeth, Teclis searches for a means to drive the daemons out of Ulthuan. In this time Tyrion tries to reconcile with Imrik, but the Prince of Caledor refuses all attempts. An enraged Tyrion declares Caledor will be banished from the Ten Kingdoms until Imrik begs to return on his knees. Many Caledorians still fighting for Tyrion are shocked and leave, returning to their home. 

Teclis discovers that N'Kari acts as an anchor to the daemons in the mortal world and if he can be slain, Teclis could banish much of the daemonic horde from Ulthuan. News reaches Tyrion that N'Kari has captured and defiled the ancient Moonspire. Tyrion's army immediately marches in response. 

In the battle for the Moonspire, Tyrion and Teclis defeat N'Kari together and cut off his head. Teclis takes the head to the top of the Moonspire and uses it to cast a spell that banishes nearly all of the daemons from Ulthuan. Doing so drains all of the magic from the Staff of Lileath and greatly weakens Teclis.

A story follows of a meeting between Imrik and Teclis in which Imrik shows Teclis a hall filled with hundreds of Dragon eggs. 

*Naggaroth:*

While Ulthuan is besieged by Slaanesh, Naggaroth is assailed by Khorne, led by Valkia the Bloody. Valkia herself in slain by Malekith but her Champions remain. Across Naggaroth the Dark Elves are being slain, their Lords unable to cooperate in their own defence and fight their own battles. Har Ganeth is all but destroyed. Hellebron revels in the slaughter as a gift from Khaine. 

There are success stories. Lokir Fellheart and Drane Brackblood put their differences aside and win a great naval battle. 

Malekith himself marches with a great army north to Ghrond to meet with Morathai who had declared herself the Eternal Hekarti (Goddess of Sorcery) reborn. A large number of Malekith's army is slain on the journey. Malekith himself enters battle only once, slaying a Bloodthirster.

When Malekith reaches Ghrond he alone is granted an audience with Morathi. Malekith requests Morathai add her forces to his own. She refuses as first, but as Malekith's army musters to leave, a contingents of Morathai's forces, led by a Sorceress named Drusala, join him.

A week later, Malekith gathers the surviving members of the Court of Naggarond. Of 100 original members, only a score remain. Malekith announces his plan to abandon Naggaroth to mixed 
reactions. Malus Darkblade in particular makes a poor attempt to hide his distaste but goes along with the plan.

So, the Dark Elves leave Naggaroth. The only ones remaining are Morathai and her remaining forces in Ghrond, and Hellebron, who continues to fight the forces of Khorne in Har Ganeth.


----------



## Asamodai

I don't know if people are really interested in getting these write ups but I apologise for my slackness if anyone is. Here's another section.





The Slaughter at Eagle Gate

The Dark Elf attack begins with raids to the north and south of Tiranoc. Though these attacks are repelled, they are only meant to draw defenders away from the real target.

The Dark Elves, led by Malus Darkblade, assault Eagle Gate. All of the gates are damaged from the Daemon wars but Eagle is in the worst condition. A full quarter mile breach in the walls is yet to be repaired.

Eagle Gate is defended primarily by warriors from Eatine and troops from Caledor whose loyalty to Eagle Gate trumps their loyalty to Imrik.

Malus begins with a massed cavalry charge at the breach. The attack falters in minutes though and Malus is forced to execute a dozen champions to regain order.

A second assault lasts all through the night and doesn't break until dawn.

A third attacks begins at midday personally led by Malus and his most elite troops against the tired defenders. High Elf reinforcements arrive before the attack reaches the walls. White Lions enforce the breach while dismounted Ellyrion Reavers take to the walls and Tiranoc chariots encircle the Dark Elves.

Enraged at his failure Malus finally gives in to the whispers from the daemon Tz'arkan within him and gives the daemon control. However Tz'arkan is stronger then Malus believes and takes full control, transforming Malus into a Greater Daemon. Tz'arkan proceeds to assault both sides.

It seems the battle is lost to the Dark Elves and the High Elves cheer the arrival of a great host of Dragon Riders from Caledor. Their cheers die though as the Dragon Riders assault the ramparts, bathing them in flame. Caledorian archers shoot their allies in the back throw open the gates. The High Elves are routed.

After the battle, Tz'arkan is surrounded and the Sorceress Drusala binds him once again to Malus Darkblade's form.

Later we see Shadowblade spying on Malekith, Teclis and Imrik. He is caught by Drusala.


----------



## MidnightSun

Asamodai said:


> I don't know if people are really interested in getting these write ups but I apologise for my slackness if anyone is. Here's another section.


I for one am loving them; thanks for the effort!



Asamodai said:


> Enraged at his failure Malus finally gives in to the whispers from the daemon Tz'arkan within him and gives the daemon control. However Tz'arkan is stronger then Malus believes and takes full control, transforming Malus into a Greater Daemon. Tz'arkan proceeds to assault both sides.
> 
> After the battle, Tz'arkan is surrounded and the Sorceress Drusala binds him once again to Malus Darkblade's form.


I don't know how I feel about this though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

So Malus isn't dead then..or is he now like one of the possessed inquisitors have in 40k?


----------



## Asamodai

There's a long way to go.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I now have Warhammer Thanquol. I will begin writing the information as I read the book, once I have finished it I will post all the information here. Keep an eye on this thread.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai

Now I just know you're going to make me look bad.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I've read bits and pieces here and there and the future does not look good for the lore we love, at least to me it doesn't.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've read bits and pieces here and there and the future does not look good for the lore we love, at least to me it doesn't.


Maybe. But even if the Warhammer world really is coming to an end, it'll have one hell of an ending.

Reading through Chapter 1 (of 5) in Thanquol atm. Assault on Lustria. Things are pretty impressive already, and later on... things get earth-shattering.


LotN


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Lord of the Night said:


> Maybe. But even if the Warhammer world really is coming to an end, it'll have one hell of an ending.
> 
> Reading through Chapter 1 (of 5) in Thanquol atm. Assault on Lustria. Things are pretty impressive already, and later on... things get earth-shattering.
> 
> 
> LotN


Just a tiny correction but there are 7 chapters in Thanquol.

That and a hilariously large body count (almost bigger than Nagash). 

I do admit though that the lack of interaction from a certain black orc warboss who was quite important in the last time this happened has me worried.


----------



## Lord of the Night

And so we begin. Here is my transcript of the Prologue and Chapter 1 (of 7) of Warhammer: Thanquol.

*Prologue*
-It is revealed that the Horned Rat resides in the Realm of Ruin, a piece of the Realm of Chaos that was "nibbled off" and that another Council of Thirteen exists, the Shadow-Council comprised of the greatest of all Verminlords. These Verminlords mirror their mortal counterparts and are led by Skreech "The Rat King" Verminking, a Greater Daemon that according to Thanquol is the result of an entire Council of Thirteen being elevated to Daemonhood at once and in one being.
-The invasion of Tilea and Estalia were great victories for the Skaven, but they were not as clear cut as previous books made them seem. Many more warriors than expected fell in the battle to take the southern nations, some of the weaker Warlord clans were annihilated entirely, and the in-fighting between the victorious clans after the Fall of the South claimed more Skaven lives than the actual campaign did. Resources were at an all-time high, but impetus was killing the Great Uprising before it could even truly begin.
-The Horned Rat manifests in a meeting of the Council of Thirteen and expresses his displeasure with his children, but particularly the Grey Seers. Seerlord Kritislik is executed by the Horned Rat for wasting the favour that he has bestowed upon the Grey Seers, who it is revealed are also known as Clan Scruten. The Horned Rat informs the Council that he is granting them "Thirteen times thirteen revolutions of the Chaos Moon" to conquer the world for him, or else his displeasure will be made manifest. Rather than elevate a successor to Kritislik, the Lords of Decay unanimously vote to expel the Grey Seers from the Council of Thirteen. Since a successor cannot be decided upon without civil war that the Skaven now cannot afford, the First Seat is left empty for a period.
-Prior to his death it was revealed that Kritislik and the Grey Seers were attempting to bring Morrsleib closer to the world through magic, which he believed would enhance each Skaven soldier's natural speed and strength ten-fold. However something prevented them from accomplishing this. After Kritislik's death the Grey Seers summon a Verminlord who informs them that the Slann are responsible for the plan's failure before escaping into the world for a purpose that none can fathom.
-Clan Skryre, in a bid to secure the First for themselves, begins construction on the Moonstriker, a giant Doomrocket that will destroy Morrsleib completely and rain warpstone meteors down on the entire planet.
-Grey Seer Thanquol is expelled from the Order of Grey Seers for daring to speak in a meeting of Clan Scruten and for his uncountable legion of failures in the past. Thanquol and Boneripper decide to head for Clan Skryre and see what aid they can barter for their.


*Chapter 1: Assault on Lustria - Autumn 2523 - Winter 2524*
-For the last three years the City of Echoes, Ancient Xahutec, has been the site of a continuous battle. A rip in reality has allowed hordes of Daemons to endlessly pour through into Lustria, only the defence masterminded by Kroq-Gar and his cohorts has kept Lustria from being crushed from within.
-The geomantic grid has been greatly damaged over the thousands of years. Recent Chaos attacks led by Vashnaar the Tormentor and Kairos Fateweaver have destroyed even more nodes, weakening the network further and making it harder for the Slann to view the skein of fate and predict the future.
-Lord Mazdamundi and the Slann begin the Exodus in response to the failure of the Great Plan. However Mazdamundi receives a dream of the future, one that he is certain contains a message from the Old Ones that holds the key to saving the world.
-Lord Skrolk is placed in command of a massive force with the goal of conquering Lustria. Clan Pestilens in its near entirety marches to war with the blessing of the Council of Thirteen. Pestilens creates innumerable and horrific plagues under Skrolk’s supervision, many Skaven dying as a result of the toxic fumes that spread through the tunnels. As the Twin-Tailed Comet blinks thirteen times, the war begins.
-The Grey Seers bring Morrsleib closer than ever to the world, stopping it puts all of the Slann out of commission for a while, including Mazdamundi and Kroak. Even they cannot prevent pieces of the moon breaking off and hailing down on Lustria, though before slipping into unconsciousness Mazdamundi is able to keep them from hitting the inhabited cities and limit the concussive blasts that meteorfall causes.

-The first attack falls on the City of the Moon, Tlaxtlan, under Plaguelord Kreevgix the Ravener. The Skaven assault the city heavily, climbing the massive walls under a rampart comprised of five attack waves of their own dead. Tetto’eko, the Astromancer of the Constellations, attempts to raise the ancient barrier that protects the city, but with all the Slann out of commission, they are unable to raise the necessary magics. As the battle turns against them Tetto’eko decides that the Slann take precedence over the city and organizes a retreat, taking the prone mage-priests with them. However the obstinate Skink attendants delay the process, long enough that Pestilens overruns the Temple of Chotec and rip two Slann mage-priests to shreds. The Lizardmen evacuate the city after this, however Pestilens follows them, determined to slaughter the Slann, three more of whom are killed brutally due to their attendants foolishly putting bureaucracy over safety. As they escape Tetto’eko uses his power to draw a comet to Tlaxtlan, the impact of which annihilates the Skaven force, most of the Lizardmen cohort convoy and turns the city to rubble.

-Plaguelord Gritch, the third of The Seven Plaguelords, leads the attack on the Temple-City of Itza. The Skaven swarm the watchtowers and prepare to siege the great city by excavating a great moat around the eight-thousand year old city, knowing that a conventional slave-wave attack is useless. Directing his troops’ ire against the Skavenslaves, Gritch surrounds Itza with a large number of Plagueclaw Catapults, while surviving skink ambushes and beast attacks from the jungle, though this effort utterly decimates the slave ranks. The Contagion Conclace under Lord Grilok arrives with the Cauldrons of a Thousand Poxes after surviving a harrowing trek through the jungles. Unleashing Grilok’s latest creation, Gritch bombards Itza for a full day with plague bombs. Contact with the vile substance causes Lizardmen to melt down to the bone, erode their structures into a sickly green mist and even damages the legendary obsinite. Next Pestilens unleash every disease they have; Red Pox, Seeping Pox, Scalamundrax, the Oozing Eye plague, and many others into Itza, creating a ring of toxins around the outskirts of the city that prevent the Lizardmen from advancing beyond the interior of the city. Every attempt by the Lizardmen to bring the battle to the Skaven is ruined by the toxic mist, until help arrives from an unexpected quarter. All of Gritch’s rear-guard are eradicated before they can raise an alarm, and the army of Tehenhuain the Prophet of Sotek arrives, heralded by millions of snakes. Smashing into the rear of Gritch’s army, Tehenhuain leads a complete massacre of the Skaven forces, slaughtering any who stand to fight while any who run are butchered in the jungle by chameleon skinks.

-Plaguelord Skrimanx, Second of the Seven, and Plaguelord Blistrox attack the Temple-City of Xlanhuapec, the City of Mists that is permanently shrouded by eldritch fog. To counter this Skrimanx sends slave-units with brazier lights into the mist and promises food and freedom for any unit that actually gets into the city, his real army following them and using the lights for guidance. Lord Blistrox instead relies on the guidance of a Warlock-Engineer named Reekit who claims he can get through the mists, with Blistrox marches the Pestilential Brotherhood, a group made of up of the clans that are sworn to Pestilens, including; Clans Feesik, Gangrous, Fester, Morbidus, Septik and Griblobe. Skrimanx’s army makes good progress but begins to falter as the hallucinogenic mists create multiple light sources, while the real Skavenslave-carried lights are devoured along with their carriers, pulling Skrimanx’s army apart while ambushes from beasts and skinkpatrols further whittle down the ranks. One by one Skrimanx’s army is killed until the Plaguelord himself orders a full retreat back into the jungle, cursing Blistrox all the while and praying for his failure. Meanwhile Blistrox’s plan is a raging success, Reekit and his engineers can see through the fog, can tell which beasts are illusions and which are real, and can see where skink ambush parties are waiting for them. The Warlocks also provide fire support that deals with the Kroxigor and beast attacks, keeping Skaven casualties relatively low and allowing the Pestilential Brotherhood to make it into Xlanhuapec. The defences are limited due to most of the city’s cohorts being sent to Xahutec to help Kroq-Gar. Blistrox sends Eshin gutter runners into the city while ordering a full assault on the cohorts, supported by poisoned wind globadiers and warpfire-thrower teams, and crushes the Lizardmen defence. Xlanhuapec is sacked brutally, buildings pillaged, creatures devoured and treasures destroyed; one team finds a strange device that allows communication with beings from beyond the stars, however when used “a querulous voice spoke through the stone speakers, the melodious tones that issued forth were, if anything, akin to the despised speech of the elf-things.” Disliking it, the Skaven pull it apart. The Skaven assault the Slann Temples but are repulsed from many of them, bar one; the temple of Lord Huinitenuchli. A team of gutter runners penetrate the temple and attempt to assassinate the Slann but are repulsed by Chakax, the Eternity Warden. An Assassin attempts to finish the job and stabs Chakax with a Weeping Blade, but the ancient Lizardman survives the blow and kills the Assassin. Desperate to see the Slann dead Lord Blistrox leads an attack on the Temple of Infinite Coils, by sheer chance this is the temple that generates the mist barrier, and murders Lord Hua-Hua of the Third Spawning. However the success is short-lived as the mists lift just in time for the Skaven to see the combined armies of Kroq-Gar barrelling down on them, (The sight of which causes Blistrox to soil himself). Blistrox flees the battle with his chosen guards, while Kroq-Gar’s forces annihilate the Skaven that have raped and defiled Xlanhuapec beyond any repair.

-The first Assault on Lustria is a failure due to Pestilens attempting to keep the glory to themselves rather than cooperate with the other clans as the Council of Thirteen ordered. Before the army can fragment however Skrolk summons Lord Vermalanx the Corrupt, a Verminlord Corruptor, and together keep the Skaven army from collapsing into in-fighting and back-stabbing, while planning the next stage of the assault.
-The Slann return to consciousness and discover the damage that has been done to Lustria, and the murder of many Slann. They also learn that the Winds of Magic have been split and sense the return of Nagash. The biggest worry however is that Xahutec is no longer under siege by Daemons, they have left for an unknown reason, and when the Slann attempt to probe that area briefly they can hear only the mocking laughter of the Dark Gods.


Chapter 2: Blood Beneath the Mountains is coming soon.


LotN


----------



## Stormxlr

So that's why you wanted that lore book =D


----------



## Lord of the Night

*Chapter 2: Blood Beneath the Mountains – Autumn 2523 – Winter 2523*
-Queek Headtaker, who it is revealed is actually ten years old, is beginning to feel the bite of age. Warlord Gnawdwell offers him the Elixir of Youth that keeps the Council young forever in exchange for a swift end to the Battle for Karak Eight Peaks. Queek assembles a massive army comprised of hundreds of clans, including forces from Clan Moulder led by Packmaster Grotoose, and with Thaxx Redclaw as one of his lieutenants along with Ska Bloodtail. Grey Seer Kranskritt, now one of the most powerful of Clan Scruten, also joins with a massive clawpack, though nobody is pleased to see him. Kranskritt is being guided by Verminlord Soothgnawer, a Warpseer, who wants him to help Queek win the battle so that Kranskritt can kill him and take credit for the victory, getting Clan Scruten back onto the Council.
-All the Dwarf holds are revealed to be under attack. Clans Rictus and Skryre are assaulting Karak Azul, Clans Moulder and Kreepus attack Karak Kadrin while Clan Ferrik leads many clawpacks against Zhufbar, and Barak Varr is attacked by Clan Krepid from the ground and Clan Skurvy from the sea. Gnawdwell’s plan is that a quick Mors victory at Karak Eight Peaks will allow them to come to the aid of the other attacks and claim victory for them as well. With the combined victories behind them Clan Mors will be able to claim the First Seat for themselves and gain a majority on the Council.

-Aside from the Dwarfs one other obstacle exists in Gnawdwell’s plan. Skarsnik. The Goblin King has seen off many attacks against his territory, and his army has been swollen massively with Orcs and Goblins from the Badlands and even further territories. Skarsnik’s WAAAGH! is now one of the largest ever assembled.

-The attack begins with an unprecedented act. Queek uses explosives to attack the mountains, the majority of which do not work at full effectiveness or fail to go off entirely, but Karag Nar is demolished and reduced to one half of it’s original height, while several other mountains are permanently damaged. Tens of thousands of Goblins and Orcs are crushed by the attack. Queek sends in the slave legions immediately after, swamping the City of Pillars and ascending the Great Stair in short order. However King Belegar anticipated this and the traps set for the initial attack claim “more Skaven than there were Dwarfs in Karak Eight Peaks.” Though there are “seventy-eight” ways into the Dwarven sections of Karak Eight Peaks, one of the key focuses is the Door of Bar-Undak, to get further into Karak Eight Peaks the Skaven must take the Door of Bar-Undak, but to get through the door they have to fight through the Hall of Reckoning. Protecting the Hall of Reckoning are the Norgrimlings, a Dwarf unit of Ironbreakers and Forgefuries from the Norgrim Clan, led by Thane Borrik. The initial battle goes perfectly for the Dwarfs with hundreds of Skaven killed and not a single Dwarf lost, but as the Stormvermin packs begin to attack, the Dwarfs start losing men. Queek begins to rage at the pace of the battle, the Dwarfs are not killing the slaves fast enough, the predicted four collapsed mountains only resulted in one, and there is no sign of Skarsnik’s death in the collapse. A brief respite comes for the Dwarfs when the Slayers of Karak Eight Peaks sally forth into the Underdark and slaughter thousands of Skaven, earning their glorious dooms in the process, and allowing Belegar to call an orderly retreat to the next line of defence. The Hall of Skalfdon.

-While Queek orders his forces to tunnel into the hall, Skaven forces take the Dwarven outposts and slaughter all within. Thaxx Redclaw is killed by Queek after the Warlord of Eight Peaks discovers Thaxx has been bribed by Clan Skryre to delay the attack for an unknown reason.
-Grey Seer Kranskritt is sent to deal with the Orcs and Goblins with his own clawpack. While he seethes at this, Soothgnawer is pleased as it means Kranskritt is in a position to greatly affect the battle for Karak Eight Peaks without Queek’s knowledge.

-The Assault on Skalfdon Hall is the largest battle yet for Karak Eight Peaks. The Skaven attack begins brutally with tens of thousands of Skavenslaves sent to their deaths against the Dwarf lines. Though the Dwarfs have superior armour, skill, weaponry and the superior position, they are outnumbered by a factor of 10-1, and as Queek directs the battle it is clear that the current clawpack the Dwarfs face is only one of five, while the Dwarfs entire force is already embattled. The battle begins to swing in the Skaven’s favour as Grootose of Moulder unleashes two Hell Pit Abominations that savage the Dwarf battlelines while a regiment of Rat-Ogres annihilate an entire Dwarven Clan, leaving the way open to Belegar’s Iron Brotherhood. Queek and the Redguard swarm forward to murder the king, claiming many Dwarfs along the way. This forces Belegar to call in his trump card, the Ogre mercenaries of Golgfag Maneater who charge the Skaven and inflict massive casualties. Queek, stuck in the thickest of the fighting, misses this unwelcome development and battles Belegar’s elite guard, killing ten Dwarfs in as many seconds to reach Belegar himself. The two warriors finally meet in a battle that sees Queek inflict a savage wound to Belegar’s side. However Queek cannot capitalize on this brief victory as the Ogres force the Skaven to retreat or be trapped behind enemy lines as the main Skaven army retreats, though before falling back Queek kills the King’s cousin and standard bearer, Thane Notrigar, and takes the Dwarf’s head for his trophy-rack. Belegar turns to deal with one of the two Hell Pit Abominations, the other is swamped by Dwarf and steadily hacked into pieces, and after a lengthy battle brings down the monstrosity. However before the battle can continue a new party arrives, a massive force of Goblins tunnel into the battle with stolen Skaven equipment and attack both sides, Skarsnik himself leading them into battle. And as the Goblins arrive, the Ogres turn without warning and attack the Dwarfs they fought alongside only a moment ago. It is revealed that Kranskritt and Soothgnawer have made an alliance with Skarsnik, telling him where the tunnelling devices were located with the understanding that he would attack both sides. This would allow Kranskritt to return with the fifth clawpack, save Queek’s army and earn the Headtaker’s gratitude, which would make their overall goal of killing him, taking credit for the victory over the Dwarfs and regaining the First Seat for Clan Scruten. However Skarsnik made a side-deal with the Ogres, giving Golgfag the lost Crown of Vala-Azrilungol and the promise of half of Belegar’s treasury rather than the one-tenth that Belegar promised. Cursing the Ogres Belegar moves to return to the battle, but before he can the slain Hell Pit Abomination rises again and forces the Dwarf King to deal with it once more. Golgfag and his Maneaters slaughter many Dwarfs, killing Durggan Stoutbelly, the Master Engineer for Karak Eight Peaks, but after this decide that the battle has become too mad for them and leave via the side-tunnels, taking their payment with them. Kranskritt arrives shortly after and lays waste to the Goblins and many Dwarf units, causing Belegar to order that the charges placed in the hall’s supporting pillars be blown. The resulting explosions cause the Hall of Skalfdon to fall in on itself, claiming thousands of victims from each army and forcing each side to retreat. The battle ends as the doomed among each army fight to the death as the Hall falls in around them.


Chapter 3: Götterdämmerung is next.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Spoiler for Screech Verminking



The amalgamation of the first council of thirteen who killed Nagash the first time resulted in Screech Verminking


----------



## Lord of the Night

Thought that all Elf fans would appreciate this image, a leak from Warhammer: Archaon depicting a pivotal moment with two very important characters, one of whom I think many many people will be happy to see;



http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/08/362d1fe8433f1e276995f64c17c11ca3.jpg


Shit just got even awesomer. :grin:


LotN


----------

